# Here Goes



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well i thought i would show my builds but this photo upload shit is giving me trouble. Can someone help me?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

do you have a photobucket account?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

yep all the photos are in there already but it keeps telling me that my files are to big. over 550kb .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 04:18 PM~8925458
> *yep all the photos are in there already but it keeps telling me that my files are to big. over 550kb .
> *



If you have a photo bucket account you can set to the setting that resizes all by its self ! it you have problems PM the link to your account and i can set it up for you !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

so ur trying to use the layitlow uploader to upload the pics here from photobucket?

man in photobucket, there should be 3 boxes under each of ur pics with words in them. just copy the words in the bottom box under each pic and then paste it in here....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

are you trying to add too many pics on one post?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

maybe ill try it again


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0598.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you ALMOST had it bro....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

red x


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 3 2007, 04:59 PM~8925822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another donk lover :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What did i do wrong?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looked like you missed sum of what you needed to copy. like you didnt copy the complete URL.

you had this

.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0598.jpg[/IMG]

i added this


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 05:12 PM~8925902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

now ya got it. cars look great bro keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

there ya go man. :cheesy: 

I like that bubble up there. :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 05:14 PM~8925920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: keep em comin


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. As u can c i havent dusted them off in a while and they were built some time ago. Id like to show the rest of what ive got but now i need some one to show me how to post more than 1 at a time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 05:24 PM~8926006
> *Thanks for the help everyone. As u can c i havent dusted them off in a while and they were built some time ago. Id like to show the rest of what ive got but now i need some one to show me how to post more than 1 at a time.
> *



I sent you a new PM !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

got it. sent back. thanks!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a Test for SCLA !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANother test !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Shit! Test failed :banghead:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey SCLA ! Hold up on posting any more pics ! I am resizing yours to be fit to this fourm ! But i set your account up so thet the next time you up load they will be at the right size for you to share !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. I really appreciate it. Ill try to figure it out later. But how do i post more than 1 at a time?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

When you want to add more then 1 you just post the frist link then hit enter then the second link then enter and so on ! You can put 20 pics in 1 post here on LIL ! 



























Like this !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And I have all your pics resized ! But Now that i set up you account when you upload more they will autolly go to the size these i posted are ! So before you post again Log out and relog in so the change will take effect ! 


Hope this helps you out !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. ill do that right now so i can post the rest.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice rides man :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like you got the hang of it !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

and now for my wips


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps. And yeah im getting it slowly.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

caddy is looking good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work, keep it up.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 04:36 PM~8926439
> *nice work,  keep it up.
> *



x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks ill keep my progress posted. The elco is comin first, then the caddy. I just ran out of foil and knowone carries it in L.A. anymore that i know of and pegasus hobbies is so far.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 04:51 PM~8926502
> *Thanks ill keep my progress posted. The elco is comin first, then the caddy. I just ran out of foil and knowone carries it in L.A. anymore that i know of and pegasus hobbies is so far.
> *



scalelows in my sig.   For all your needs. 

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Fa sho homie. I appreciate u even being bothered with me. And at any time, feel free to give me a tip or 2. Im just starting back where i left off and i know this site will make me better.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SLAUSON AND FIG! HOMIE 


and you know the swapmeet on Slauson and Western had a little store in the back dude sells foil there


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

nice donks...i got a few of my own....look at the thread MY BUILDS and you'll see


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 3 2007, 07:04 PM~8927268
> *SLAUSON AND FIG! HOMIE
> and you know the swapmeet on Slauson and Western had a little store in the back dude sells foil there
> *


I know but the last couple of times ive been in there no dice. There use to be a lot of model shops around but not any more. Do u know of any still around?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javzam78_@Oct 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8927375
> *nice donks...i got a few of my own....look at the thread MY BUILDS and you'll see
> *


Thanks homie. I really dont consider them all donks but whatever. As long as u like.


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Oct 3 2007, 07:33 PM~8927502
> *nice rides
> *


Thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 01:17 PM~8926325
> *and now for my wips
> 
> 
> ...


is this plastic????


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep. I need to strip it though. Paint wrinkled on me.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

can i ask not to be dum you 
build any thing besides donks i like to see a lowrider sitting down low


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 07:27 PM~8927452
> *I know but the last couple of times ive been in there no dice. There use to be a lot of model shops around but not any more. Do u know of any still around?
> *



not really homie! the only places i go to are far! Pegasus is one of them. the only other place i can tell you is in torrance or hawthorne. It's called hobby people. look it up or google it. It's on hawthorne I forgot the other street though if you take the 110 to the 405 get off on Hawthorne make a left and it should be on your right hand side before the mall


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that olds looks like its a good project


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 3 2007, 08:11 PM~8927813
> *can i ask not to be dum you
> build any thing besides donks i like to see a lowrider sitting down low
> *


CoIMG]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0669.jpg[/IMG]ming Soon!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 3 2007, 08:11 PM~8927813
> *can i ask not to be dum you
> build any thing besides donks i like to see a lowrider sitting down low
> *


Coming Soon
IMG]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0669.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:32 PM~8927968
> *Coming Soon
> 
> 
> ...


that help?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8927962
> *CoIMG]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0669.jpg[/IMG]ming Soon!
> *


IMG]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee199/MMt7571/DSCN0669.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:34 PM~8927987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 08:34 PM~8927988
> *
> *


Thanks im still learning this shit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8927996
> *Thanks im still learning this shit
> *


make sure when you post it that this "[" is in front of the first img

and a lil bigger pic would help too,or a close up'


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 08:36 PM~8928005
> *make sure when you post it that this "[" is in front of the first img
> 
> and a lil bigger pic would help too,or a close up'
> *


tryin to resize hold on


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:39 PM~8928023
> *tryin to resize hold on
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok ill try again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 08:43 PM~8928055
> *Ok ill try again
> 
> 
> ...


ok,you posted the same pic


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 09:02 PM~8928159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

you got anymore pics of that green monte???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 09:56 AM~8930558
> *you got anymore pics of that green monte???
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 4 2007, 10:05 AM~8930620
> *lookin good homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

a dawg that monte looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

eh homie were you get that ragtop???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 10:22 AM~8930776
> *eh homie were you get that ragtop???
> *


It comes with the mpc kit.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 4 2007, 12:34 PM~8930842
> *It comes with the mpc kit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey homie u got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are some rides .






> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 3 2007, 11:12 PM~8928209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a resin or plastic kits


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Gettin the motor together for my elco. Ive never used a wired distributor but im gonna try one on this build. Id also like to wire up the battery. Any way tell me what u guys think so far.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Cleared and foiled the elco. And heres a better pic of the motor. Should be done in the next few days. To windy to clear again.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well maybe not a better pic of the motor. Gotta learn how to set this cam better.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that elco lookin clean


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SET YOUR CAMERA TO MACRO MODE. THE LITTLE "FLOWER" ICON.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 6 2007, 04:02 AM~8942655
> *SET YOUR CAMERA TO MACRO MODE. THE LITTLE "FLOWER" ICON.
> *


  

Heres a few more pics of the cutlass. Should be done soon.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 6 2007, 08:52 PM~8945401
> *
> 
> Heres a few more pics of the cutlass. Should be done soon.
> ...



That shit looks great homie!! Sorry I took to long with the lady how about tomorrow night? Hey do you work on Monday?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cutty looks real nice !!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 12:45 AM~8946264
> *cutty looks real nice !!!
> *



Thanks for looking Bodine.  

And dont worry about it Bigg Dee, I got a lady to, and a kid. Just hit me up when ur ready. I should be off work by about six today.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CHECK YOUR PMS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 6 2007, 08:52 PM~8945401
> *
> 
> Heres a few more pics of the cutlass. Should be done soon.
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my El Camino all finished.....Minus the tail lights. Still not sure what im gonna do yet. Anyway enjoy


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That boy is bad azz


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE Marcus! :thumbsup: try messing with your camera though, so you can get better pictures because these do your cars no justice.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good man keep up the work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

love that red.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that elc is cold :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps everybody. And Deee ur right cuz u know that mofo is wet. Ill c what i can do with this camera. And thanks for all the help, ideas and the cool stuff u gave me. Its much appreciated.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NO Problem Homie just keep building! :thumbsup: Whenever you need something just ask, DRINK and BUILD @ my pad next time let me check with the lady if were not going out first


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 10 2007, 01:54 PM~8970186
> *NO Problem Homie just keep building! :thumbsup: Whenever you need something just ask, DRINK and BUILD @ my pad next time let me check with the lady if were not going out first
> *



Sounds like a plan. Jus say when.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

When you planning on doing a LOW LOW! I got an Idea How about we build a LOW LOW each to enter in the Pegasus Show on the 3rd on next month? If your up to it let me know I know you have a kit already


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well the caddy is next on my list, then i also got that tray, (good lookin' out  , so that should be done by the 3rd.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

well i'll just push that custom one out then jump on the caprice well maybe the other caprice a newer one


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The one u cracked open the other night?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Maybe if not the Taxi. Too many people have the one I cracked


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Member i was telling u that. Man make that taxi into a 2dr. Dont play wit it.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well like i said, havent built a model in over a year. And even before that i was still a beginner. Heres a little somethin to get back in the mood. Nothin spectacular but what the hell. Im on this site to learn and share.




























































I know i need to learn how to take better pics but what do u guys think so far?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2007, 10:37 PM~8974723
> *looks good!!!
> *



Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice looking build.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That cutty is nice man


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8974957
> *That cutty is nice man
> *



Thanks. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8974957
> *That cutty is nice man
> *



X2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Them tailights finished yet??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8983062
> *Them tailights finished yet??
> *


Not yet they wouldnt lay down flat so i gotta grind them down and shape em'. The little one kinda kept me busy today.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Well yeah we can head out on Sunday if you still want? Let me know


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATES!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2007, 04:49 PM~9007792
> *UPDATES!!!!!!  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Nothing major just some motor work on the caddy......



































The whole car should be done in the next few days.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup: It's just gonna get better and better


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice wire job ! Motor lookin very good !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 01:16 PM~9015216
> *Nice  wire  job  !  Motor  lookin    very    good !
> *



Thanks Mini. Means a lot comin from a builder of ur caliber.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 01:16 PM~9015216
> *Nice  wire  job  !  Motor  lookin    very    good !
> *



X2 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that motor looks really good homie... it WILL keep getting better and better cuz thats just how it goes...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres the Caddy I been workin on. Not too many extras, just used what came in the box. Besides im not to skilled on trunk setups yet. Anyways enjoy  



























































All feedback welcome.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE ! I like it ! I could see this rollin down the block !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS TIGHT MARCUS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sorry bro i've been busy but we can still redo that trunk set up if you want! FRIDAY It's on fo sho' if you dont work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that caddy is tight.love the colors.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps everybody. I thought the pink might be kind of risky but it turned out okay.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Cutty and Cadi is my favorite. Keep up the good work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 17 2007, 10:43 PM~9027690
> *Cutty and Cadi is my favorite. Keep up the good work... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Great job on that cadi


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, that caddy is TIGHT!!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That looks pretty hot!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Oct 18 2007, 04:55 AM~9028532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad u guys like it. Ill post pics of my next project in a minute.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 17 2007, 10:38 PM~9027652
> *Thanks for the comps everybody. I thought the pink might be kind of risky but it turned out okay.
> *


Thinkin outside the box homie looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CADDY IS FIRME!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a pic of my next build. Jus white base so far. Gonna try a little pattern on the roof. It will be my first time. hno: 










And this car i painted over 5 yrs. ago. I guess its about time i put it together. Gonna be a curbside. Somethin' to ad to the collection.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my new project. Gonna mist some blue over the white but i think thats still too plain. Dont wanna get too wild though, its my first time. Any ideas????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That's NICE! that shit looks OG right there! 

That caddy looks nice to be 5yrs old


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9042099
> *That's NICE! that shit looks OG right there!
> 
> That caddy looks nice to be 5yrs old
> *


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

where did u get the rims from on the blue caprice that [email protected] hot


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dee q_@Oct 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9048213
> *where did u get the rims from on the blue caprice that [email protected] hot
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres where im at with my next build. I changed up the roof a little cuz i thought it was too plain. Im thinkin about shootin a coat of pearl over the whole thing b4 i foil it What do u guys think leave it alone or not???



































:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well decided to add the pearl and now im tryin to figure out a stance...
Any ideas ??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

keep tha face up and ass down. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 29 2007, 04:52 PM~9109036
> *Well decided to add the pearl and now im tryin to figure out a stance...
> Any ideas ???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

whats up with donks????????? go to www.layithigh.com

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 29 2007, 05:14 PM~9109209
> *whats up with donks????????? go to www.layithigh.com
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Whats that supposed to mean?

And thanks for the input everyone who had something sensable to say.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 29 2007, 05:14 PM~9109209
> *whats up with donks????????? go to www.layithigh.com
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: 
Won't u skate your @ss there!


I only like my girls ASS UP FACE DOWN! :0 

I would say Ass Down Face UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9117758
> *x3 :biggrin:*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 30 2007, 07:31 PM~9118195
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: hno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 01:37 AM~9137058
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  hno:
> *


Dont be skerd!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 2 2007, 01:40 AM~9137062
> *Dont be skerd!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ass down face up homie lookin good by the way


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 2 2007, 02:09 AM~9137087
> *ass down face up homie lookin good by the way
> *


Thanks for the input. But i think im gonna cock that ass up high. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 2 2007, 11:18 AM~9139468
> *Thanks for the input. But i think im gonna cock that ass up high.  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 03:54 PM~9141391
> *SOON SOON SOON. :biggrin:*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, got another one done......Its got a few flaws here and there but im still learnin'.


































































All criticism, tips, and advice welcome. It might come in handy on my next build.
Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... looks killer.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 11:33 PM~9144438
> *damn homie.... looks killer....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.  Im tryin'.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That shit looks good Homie! :thumbsup: But you need to learn how to take better pics! Because this car looks WWAAAAAAAYYYYYY Better in person  maybe white backround and allot of lighting from atleast 2 angles


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

that shits clean!! chrome them a-arms


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ride !!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 3 2007, 01:29 AM~9144418
> *Well, got another one done......Its got a few flaws here and there but im still learnin'.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OMFG homie that 63 impala os clean as hell and has bus loads of detail to it.Now im wonderin,is that girl in that pic you???


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FAM MARCUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE* :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 4 2007, 03:09 PM~9152377
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM MARCUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. Time for me to get to work huh!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just Keep on building models like that 63 uptop and you'll be fine ! Also remember to build anything you want !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2007, 03:26 PM~9152439
> *Just  Keep  on  building    models  like  that  63  uptop  and  you'll  be  fine !    Also  remember  to  build  anything  you  want !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Clean 63.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Nov 4 2007, 03:42 PM~9152519
> *Clean 63.
> *


Thanks homie.



Well this one is next up on the list....thinkin' of goin with a black vinyl top and black and yellow spokes. What do u guys think? Sounds like plan or what?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that would look good, bro!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Trey homie... Congrads on getting in w/MCBA!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 4 2007, 09:13 PM~9154702
> *Nice Trey homie... Congrads on getting in w/MCBA!!!
> *


Thanks homie.  Now i just gotta keep it up.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 4 2007, 09:30 PM~9154812
> *Thanks homie.    Now i just gotta keep it up.*


 :0 :0 Thats what she said!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 4 2007, 09:35 PM~9154857
> *:0  :0 Thats what she said!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats killa!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass trey! Welcome to the fam.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 5 2007, 08:24 AM~9156939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*U CANT STOP NOW *WHATS ON THE TABLE NOW!!!!!????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9172699
> *U CANT STOP NOW Cant stop.......Wont stop!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> Cant stop.......Wont stop!!!
> 
> EHE EHHEE BAAAADDD BOOYYY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> One of Diddys song popped in my head :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Jus a lil moc up of what i got goin on right now. No clear or foil yet.


































I think i should add a lil more black around the bottom. What do you guys think??


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:yes: maybe the bottom does need more black or just solid black, and the wheels I dont know but im not really diggin that flat black KnockOff :dunno: and maybe clean up the inside of your Wheel so you dont see that black overspray


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 10 2007, 06:29 PM~9199944
> *:yes: maybe the bottom does need more black or just solid black, and the wheels I dont know but im not really diggin that flat black KnockOff :dunno: and maybe clean up the inside of your Wheel so you dont see that black overspray
> *


Just step on my poor build y dont u!! j/k :biggrin: 
The knock off isnt cleared yet either. No worries. Good lookin out though.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

It should look like this when your done! :biggrin: 










































































Im talking about the chrome trimming  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 10 2007, 06:43 PM~9200040
> *It should look like this when your done! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hows this?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I LOVE LS MC, COMING OUT GOOD BRO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 AM~9225229
> *I LOVE LS MC, COMING OUT GOOD BRO
> *


 Thanks bro. Im tryin' :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a few pics of the guts and motor for my LS. Nothin' special really, just tryin' to be simple and clean on this build.


































Any advice??? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah u need to upgrade to an Ipod so u won't have all them cd's laying around! :biggrin: 


j/k that shit looks good! I been b shittin! and now im stuck at the hosp, her sisters been in labor since yesterday :angry: I still don't know y the f____ we gotta be here


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 14 2007, 07:32 PM~9230373
> *Yeah u need to upgrade to an Ipod so u won't have all them cd's laying around! :biggrin:
> j/k that shit looks good! I been b shittin! and now im stuck at the hosp, her sisters been in labor since yesterday  :angry: I still don't know y the f____ we gotta be here
> *


"When it comes to the case of the little unborn baby, Dennis...................................................................................................................


























U are the father! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^ WOULDNT TOUCH THAT WITH A TEN FOOT POLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin' good sc


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230583
> *Lookin' good sc
> *


 Thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 14 2007, 11:32 PM~9230373
> *Yeah u need to upgrade to an Ipod so u won't have all them cd's laying around! :biggrin:
> j/k that shit looks good! I been b shittin! and now im stuck at the hosp, her sisters been in labor since yesterday  :angry: I still don't know y the f____ we gotta be here
> *



now thats some funny shit right there bigdee :roflmao:

looks good homie, i like it crushed !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2007, 05:56 PM~9237356
> *now thats some funny shit right there bigdee  :roflmao:
> 
> looks good homie, i like it crushed !
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my Monte LS all done. Enjoy and tell me what u think.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 60T3M (Oct 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good lookin' out on the pics Deee. Does my color a little more justice.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NO Prob HOME BOOOOOOOY! 



So WHATS UP WITH THAT BUILD OFF!!!!!!?????????? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Havent been on in a while but heres something ive been fooling around with........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 18 2007, 10:07 PM~9256532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BADASS!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Low.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Wheres Peaches?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking good in here man!!! Nice Monte...


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

At first i seen the donks and i was like, aww donks suck, but then i got into the topic and your builds are nice! good work homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

woops double post


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 15 2007, 04:45 PM~9461088
> *Wheres Peaches?
> *











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool color. :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 16 2007, 01:34 PM~9465111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 10:40 AM~9465135
> *cool color.    :0
> *


x-2!!!! is that the airbrush HOK orange dream color?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 03:10 PM~9465518
> *x-2!!!! is that the airbrush HOK orange dream color?
> *


No its a custom mix with that pearl clear over it!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. And good lookin' out on the paint Tatman...........(Even though u wasn't feelin it at first). I told u it was gonna pop after the pearl.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 16 2007, 12:34 PM~9465111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that color homie  

like tat said finish it :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Boy Tatman is gonna kill me for this one :biggrin: hno: ! Another one to add to the lineup for next year. 


























:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't donk it..... please....... :tears:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9474758
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't donk it..... please.......  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

KEEP IT LOW 2 THE GROUND 


IF YOU CANT RAISE IT BAG IT 
IF YOU CANT SCRAPE IT DRAG IT 

JUST SAY NO TO DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats a nice sayin' but in L.A. we ride big rims too, not just lowride.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 11:08 PM~9474927
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks for keepin' ur mind open.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 12:12 AM~9474942
> *Thanks for keepin' ur mind open.
> *



I like all cars, not really into lifted cars, but on big wheels none lifted. Its cool. I would rather see them tuck them thangs tho. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 01:33 AM~9474750
> *Boy Tatman is gonna kill me for this one :biggrin:  hno: !  Another one to add to the lineup for next year.
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is swwwweeeeet fuk them donk haters ,j/k them my homies too ,still some donk haters tho homie that is sweet dont change it and by the way what year is that is it a 72 or 73


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 11:16 PM~9474954
> *I like all cars,    not really into lifted cars,    but on big wheels none lifted.    Its cool.    I would rather see them tuck them thangs tho.    :biggrin:
> *


No problem. At least ur being honest. I say as long as u build, to each his own.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 02:22 AM~9474974
> *No problem. At least ur being honest. I say as long as u build, to each his own.
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 09:16 PM~9474954
> *I like all cars,    not really into lifted cars,    but on big wheels none lifted.    Its cool.    I would rather see them tuck them thangs tho.    :biggrin:
> *


exactly..... big wheels ok.... leave the lifts for trucks.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 11:20 PM~9474967
> *that bitch is swwwweeeeet fuk them donk haters ,j/k them my homies too ,still some donk haters tho homie that is sweet dont change it and by the way what year is that is it a 72 or 73
> *


Dont worry, no changes on this one except matching dust covers.(if i can get Tatman to paint them after he see's the rims i got on it :biggrin: ) And its a 73 Caprice. Plastic not resin.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 02:27 AM~9474991
> *exactly..... big wheels ok.... leave the lifts for trucks.....
> *


donk hater :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 02:27 AM~9474993
> *Dont worry, no changes on this one except matching dust covers.(if i can get Tatman to paint them after he see's the rims i got on it :biggrin: ) And its a 73 Caprice. Plastic not resin.
> *


wea you got it ive been looking for one but ithink 1ofakind has one for a buk fifty and i cant handel that price


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 18 2007, 02:29 AM~9475007
> *wea you got it ive been looking for one but ithink 1ofakind has one for a buk fifty and i cant handel that price
> *


or one of the big homies


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 11:29 PM~9475007
> *wea you got it ive been looking for one but ithink 1ofakind has one for a buk fifty and i cant handel that price
> *


U got to pay to play homie. I payed about the same if not even more on evilbay about a year ago.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 02:33 AM~9475021
> *U got to pay to play homie. I payed about the same if not even more on evilbay about a year ago.
> *


i hate that saying ,ill get it one day just not now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:37 PM~9475040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew it wouldn't take u long to post one. U runnin' a chop shop or somethin'? I sware u got every car made. Is that one plastic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

promo..... no openin hood....  but plastic.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:41 PM~9475063
> *promo..... no openin hood....    but plastic.....
> *


How much did u pay for the promo? It couldn't have been that cheap.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 17 2007, 09:44 PM~9475071
> *How much did u pay for the promo? It couldn't have been that cheap.
> *


sniper job......  pm me.....

i got 51-59 (no pic yet)

60-69...









70-76









77-80 if u count monte carlos


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:41 AM~9475063
> *promo..... no openin hood....    but plastic.....
> *


...non promo,... opening hood, lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9475088
> *...non promo,... opening hood, lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:49 PM~9475103
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 I was just gonna say that. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 17 2007, 09:51 PM~9475107
> *I was just gonna say that. :biggrin:
> *


yours is a kit too yea?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:53 PM~9475115
> *yours is a kit too yea?
> *


 Yeah the MPC one. Molded in that nasty ass gold color.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 17 2007, 09:55 PM~9475127
> *Yeah the MPC one. Molded in that nasty ass gold color.
> *


 :buttkick: trade???? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:56 PM~9475133
> *:buttkick: trade????  :biggrin:
> *


No, noooo myyy brotha! U gotta get ur own. :biggrin: ( i forgot what movie that was from) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Tempting but not ready to part with this one yet. Dont worry u got first dibs cuz u asked first. Member? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: yup.... but thats deep pockets you reached for that fukker....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:10 AM~9475164
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: yup.... but thats deep pockets you reached for that fukker....
> *


 Thats why its so hard to part with it. Not tryin' to rip anyone off and maybe i was ripped off by paying almost 200 bucks for it thats why if i were to get rid of it i would rather trade than askin for what i paid for it. I just had the cash at the time and seen somethin i wanted and known i couldnt walk into the store and buy this one.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

*IM BACK SUCKA!!! *I'll Be in full swing at the pad by 2 MORROW!!!! U know how my dumb ass does it... :biggrin: 


been busy 

shopping, ot at work and caught creeping! ohh yeah and the damn runny nose that i still have. :0 thats been the last two weeks


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Dec 18 2007, 10:46 AM~9476933
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> IM BACK SUCKA!!! I'll Be in full swing at the pad by 2 MORROW!!!! U know how my dumb ass does it...  :biggrin:
> ...


U aint dead yet????? :0 :0 :0 
I was wondering what happened to u? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 11:52 AM~9476970
> *U aint dead yet????? :0  :0  :0
> I was wondering what happened to u?  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



Yeah I had to fight outta that one!  hno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Dec 18 2007, 11:12 AM~9477091
> *Yeah I had to fight outta that one!    hno:
> *


I guess i shoulda warned u about that huh! :biggrin: Did she cut u or what?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 02:19 PM~9477145
> *I guess i shoulda warned u about that huh! :biggrin: Did she cut u or what?
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :buttkick: 

Na I had to flip the script on her and play the we never get any time together card


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well the weather sucks and i cant paint shit so i cracked this open and heres what i ended up with. Tell me what u think. Does it look correct? I found this one in the post ur rides section.










And heres mine.......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN SHIT LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE LOOKS TO SCALE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2007, 06:05 PM~9479944
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN SHIT  LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE LOOKS TO SCALE
> *


 Thanks. What happened to ur lac? The powder blue one?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9479961
> *Thanks. What happened to ur lac? The powder blue one?
> *


 :tears: :tears: BOXED IT PUT IT AWAY


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2007, 06:22 PM~9480073
> *:tears:  :tears: BOXED IT PUT IT AWAY
> *


 Finish it :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 11:38 PM~9482340
> *Finish it :twak:
> *


nah maybe next yr  maybe i'll change the color


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got some paint on my new Lac. :biggrin: Not sure how the pics gonna come out but i just got a new camera and don't know how to set it yet.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You gonna throw some patterns on that shit?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 31 2007, 06:44 PM~9575968
> *You gonna throw some patterns on that shit?
> *


X-2  G R DONE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 31 2007, 04:44 PM~9575968
> *You gonna throw some patterns on that shit?
> *


 :dunno: Thinking about it. Gonna let it sit on me for a few days.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE SHIT THERE.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 01:16 AM~9578863
> *NICE SHIT THERE.....
> *


Thanks. Heres a few more pics with the rims im thinking of going with. And im gonna add some patterns on the sides soon.........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582824
> *SWEET!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


DUDE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOTALLY!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Jan 1 2008, 06:15 PM~9582862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: Whores!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 07:25 PM~9582941
> *:twak:  :twak:  Whores!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 07:25 PM~9582941
> *:twak:  :twak:  Whores!
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Just saying it is a groovy build.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 06:30 PM~9582987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: Keep the faggotry out of my thread. :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 06:31 PM~9582991
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:    Just saying it is a groovy build.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 07:34 PM~9583044
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  Keep the faggotry out of my thread. :angry:
> *




all he knows. :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

[/quote]

Nice!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

caddy looking good....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Too bad it got a little fucced up when i tried to put the first stage of patterns on it. Might try to fix it but i dont know. I think its goin' for a bath.....



















:angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

might as well try to add some more colors? Oh well if it gets worse, your going to dunk it anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT UP BOIIIIIII! DUMP THAT SHIT! Start over. Hey Marcus I only have 2 more days of school and work so I was thinking Lets hit up PEGASUS to get us back into it?! U know we gotta step up our game for 08! Stay up FOOL


Oh yeah Im glad u picked up some plastic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 16 2008, 11:30 PM~9716509
> *WHAT UP BOIIIIIII! DUMP THAT SHIT! Start over. Hey Marcus I only have 2 more days of school and work so I was thinking Lets hit up PEGASUS to get us back into it?! U know we gotta step up our game for 08! Stay up FOOL
> Oh yeah Im glad u picked up some plastic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its bathing as we speak and ill start over today. Im with u on that Pegasus run cause i need some stuff for my 70 impala too. I got to get bacc to building and get my mind off of other shit, no matter how hard it is.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 ............................................... :biggrin: ...........................................  
WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 17 2008, 10:25 AM~9718510
> *:0 ............................................... :biggrin: ...........................................
> WHAT UP HOMIE  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally did somethin' today. Gonna be a curbside build. Just needs colorsanding, foil, and reclearing.........


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean Monte!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

can someone help me out here? what is the deal with donks? why are they so popular?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 04:34 PM~9825015
> *can someone help me out here?    what is the deal with donks?  why are they so popular?
> *


Why didn't u post this in randumb shit? Oops, that topic is gone! :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 30 2008, 02:42 PM~9823511
> *Finally did somethin' today. Gonna be a curbside build. Just needs colorsanding, foil, and reclearing.........
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color homie. Is that the testors color?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM~9825409
> *Nice color homie. Is that the testors color?
> *


No. Its the duplicolor stuff.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Real Good Dogg! U wanna do A Monte Build Off!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 30 2008, 04:09 PM~9826048
> *No. Its the duplicolor stuff.
> *


 :thumbsup: metalspecks red?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ONCE YOU PAINT THE RIDE HOMIE, PUT ONE NICE COAT OF CLEAR ON IT. SO THE TAPE WONT PEEL THE PAINT AND IT WILL STICK REAL NICE..... I USED TO HATE THAT SHIT WHEN IT HAPPEN'S.  

RIDES ARE LOOKING FIRME HOMIE. :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOVE THE MONTIE.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:







RIDES LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and tips homies. Here it is again all foiled. Hopefully I can clear it tomorrow if the weather acts right. :angry: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a damn clean build man.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS MONTE :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 PM~9828274
> *BADASS MONTE  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   
that's aclean Monte.... can't wait to see some clear on it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean monte can't wait till its finished!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave: that shit looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin nice, sik


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

CLEAN MONTE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks homies. Im workin on the guts right now and this one should be done by tomorrow night.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what u doing tomarow? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 31 2008, 10:36 PM~9838553
> *what u doing tomarow? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: Whats up?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#1 for 08'


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks nice! Clean ride


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 4 2008, 12:55 PM~9862608
> *Looks nice! Clean ride
> *


Thanks Al. When u gonna finish up some of those clean ass rides u got?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET LO-LO BRO!! CCCLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAANNNNNNNN BRO!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2008, 01:00 PM~9862642
> *    SWEET LO-LO BRO!! CCCLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAANNNNNNNN BRO!!!!
> *


Thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin real good homie!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 31 2008, 08:29 PM~9836237
> *Thanks homies. Im workin on the guts right now and this one should be done by tomorrow night.
> *


Whats homie nice job the car looks really good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That monte turned out super nice! :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Now that's cleeeeeean! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Feb 4 2008, 05:45 PM~9864784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for lookin'


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thinkin of goin with this stance but i dunno. what do u guys think?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Helllllllllllllll yea...... Hellllllllllllll motherfukkin yea..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love the color choice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 10:54 PM~9900286
> *Helllllllllllllll yea...... Hellllllllllllll motherfukkin yea.....  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

super clean rides HOMIE! AAAAA+++++++++


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps. everybody. The weather is clearing up here so im tryin' to take advantage.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking real tight   wish the interior was done.....how's it coming?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That color looks great on it!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 9 2008, 08:09 AM~9901746
> *looking real tight         wish the interior was done.....how's it coming?
> *


Shouldn't be too long more! Went to Jesse's house last night and did a little work on it there.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 9 2008, 12:56 AM~9900296
> *love the color choice!!! :biggrin:
> *


 X 2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 8 2008, 10:47 PM~9900249
> *Thinkin of goin with this stance but i dunno. what do u guys think?????
> *


Whats up homeboy that is sick hey tell jesse I said whats up anyways call me (562)325-5036


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you should raise the front i would look nice !!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 9 2008, 11:17 AM~9902483
> *you should raise the front i would look nice !!!!
> *


I was thinkin the same thing. Might go with a chrome front suspension. I have the one from the 70 mont but i dont know if it will fit???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got bored waiting for paint to dry today so i painted something else........


























:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro make that shit locked up that will look bad holmez :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 8 2008, 10:47 PM~9900249
> *I SEEN THAT 70 IN PERSON THE OTHER NIGHT , AND LET ME TELL YOU THEM PIC'S DON'T DO IT JUSTICE. LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :0 *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 9 2008, 09:50 AM~9902601
> *I was thinkin the same thing. Might go with a chrome front suspension. I have the one from the 70 mont but i dont know if it will fit???
> *


it will work.. u can do anythin since its just a model  however... the lower control arms are different.... same as on the 65 vert u got there....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 07:24 PM~9920145
> *Ur right Rollin' but I already got the chassis painted and shit so im gonna work with what it comes with. Good lookin' out though. *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass projects!!!! :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 11 2008, 11:11 PM~9921146
> *badass projects!!!!  :0  :0
> *


x2 NICE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*ARENT U SUPPOSE TO BE AT WORK!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Back on the extra board. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Lucky Bastid!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 12 2008, 09:35 AM~9923735
> *Lucky Bastid!
> *


Dont start the hating. Ill probably work on Thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 70 bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 12 2008, 01:04 PM~9924632
> * Nice 70 bro
> *



X2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Ass dow nose up. That 70 would look sick layed out on the back bumper


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man that 70 is bad bro ! Real nice job!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Feb 15 2008, 07:14 AM~9948412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice 70


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 9 2008, 12:50 PM~9902601
> *I was thinkin the same thing. Might go with a chrome front suspension. I have the one from the 70 mont but i dont know if it will fit???
> *


well make it fit lol... that impala is going to be sick homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres my 70 finally done. The pics dont do this car any justice but ill try to take some outside pics tomorrow............


































:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10046123
> *Heres my 70 finally done. The pics dont do this car any justice but ill try to take some outside pics tomorrow............
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick homie....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THATS THAT PURP RIGHT THERE NICE WHIP BRO ....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10046172
> *fukkin sick homie....
> *



Hell Yea X2 bro!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass 70 Bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. Im no photographer but heres a few outside shots...........


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

And while im at it, heres my next build all foiled and a couple light coats of clear. Still gotta wetsand and clear a couple more times......


























:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good man....keep um coming.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 28 2008, 12:27 PM~10050715
> *Looking good man....keep um coming.....
> *



X2 bro!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro rides are lookin clean, nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good weather today so i got my 65 all cleared. Just for the rest now.............


















:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i like that color.... nice job on the clear......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  
I FOUND THE BOOT..


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 28 2008, 12:14 PM~10050622
> *Thanks for the compliments everybody. Im no photographer but heres a few outside shots...........
> 
> 
> ...


This ride looks real good. That purple just pops!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Mar 3 2008, 08:34 PM~10081216
> *This ride looks real good. That purple just pops!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yup Yup homie its clean


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

the puple impala came out great.... can really see the paint in the sun.....
saw the pics of your cars at the NNL show..... looked pimp on the table... nice work


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

damm marcus your rides are looking clean....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 3 2007, 03:12 PM~8925902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh weee you hurtin 'em wit dat one, yea I see sum LA style there. Wut you know about the model shp in da back of the slauson swapmeet. Yo if you really between normandie and western hit me up man it aint too many modelers around here anymore.....heres a lil two tone grand national for ya


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A the purp 70 is killin too, i gotta do some outside shots to show my metal flake like that.........good work though bro seriously


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10097000
> *Oooh weee you hurtin 'em wit dat one, yea I see sum LA style there. Wut you know about the model shp in da back of the slauson swapmeet.  Yo if you really between normandie and western hit me up man it aint too many modelers around here anymore.....heres a lil two tone grand national for ya
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. If u can, resize ur pics. I cant c ur car that well but it looks good from far.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET! :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 07:37 AM~9475040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 9 2008, 05:47 AM~9900249
> *Thinkin of goin with this stance but i dunno. what do u guys think?????
> *


damm thats nice, 

did u spray it with a airbrush ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2008, 11:30 PM~10101901
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Not mine homie. That car belongs to Rollinoldskool.

This ones mine.............








:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2008, 11:32 PM~10101912
> *damm thats nice,
> 
> did u spray it with a airbrush ?
> *


All can paint homie.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice

with a paint job like teh purple car, do u use a airbrush gun to spray it?
how many coats or how much time in between coats?
and how do u clear em?

is it posible to get a paint job like that from a testors can?

new to model car building haven't build anything in about 8 years.
all this is new to me.

thansk for your time.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2008, 11:35 PM~10101927
> *nice
> 
> with a paint job like teh purple car, do u use a airbrush gun to spray it?
> ...


PM me.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn man, NICE work! You've definetly come a long way in a VERY short time, keep it up!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 5 2008, 11:58 PM~10102012
> *Damn man, NICE work! You've definetly come a long way in a VERY short time, keep it up!!!
> *


Thanks Pokey. What did u expect, Im on the A-Team right..........lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 6 2008, 01:03 AM~10102031
> *he won't be using can's for long. airbrush his first car today. :biggrin: *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2008, 12:11 AM~10102052
> *he won't be using can's for long.  airbrush his first car today. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 new name!!!!

so now we got a Mr Biggs and a Smallz :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 02:44 AM~10102242
> *:0  :0 new name!!!!
> 
> so now we got a Mr Biggs and a Smallz  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! 



and paint cans vs airbrush. Your doing a hell of a job with them cans.......Can't wait to see what you can do with a brush!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 02:44 AM~10102242
> *:0  :0 new name!!!!
> 
> so now we got a Mr Biggs and a Smallz  :biggrin:
> *


BIGGIE SMALLZ. YOUR KILLING ME SMALLZ. THE BIG BAMBINO. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2008, 04:55 AM~10102258
> *BIGGIE SMALLZ.   YOUR KILLING ME SMALLZ. THE BIG BAMBINO. :biggrin:
> *


lol what movie was that name from biggie smallz ????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10102276
> *lol what movie was that name from biggie smallz ????
> *


rapper Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lil mocc up of my 65. What do u guys think, top up or down? Pancake or ass down face up? :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro :biggrin: , TOP DOWN ON THE GROUND


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TOP UP WINDOW'S UP LAYED OUT.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Where's the Cadi? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DAMN SMALLZ I knew you was tight but that light blu 6tray mad my mouth hit the ffloor seriously :biggrin: , oh and btw I think you got me with that elco, but dont let me get another one  Good work homie fa real, and where do you get all those nice ass rims man ................, I gotta step my game up, I got a hardtop duece comin look out for me........


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE MY 5'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 13 2008, 02:20 AM~10157559
> *DAMN SMALLZ I knew you was tight but that light blu 6tray mad my mouth hit the ffloor seriously :biggrin: , oh and btw I think you got me with that elco, but dont let me get another one  Good work homie fa real, and where  do you get all those nice ass rims man ................, I gotta step my game up, I got a hardtop duece comin look out for me........
> *


 :0 :0 U threatening me with an elco buildoff?? Or a hardtop duece cuz i got those too.................











:0 :0 :0 

J/K homie. Thanks for the comps..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Mar 13 2008, 02:36 AM~10157577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Smiley.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Oooh 62 hardtop buildoff shall we...?But im already painted jus lmk.
Hey wut color is that blu lexus? Oh yea its funny, you posted the 70 just how i was thinkin-wit da backbumper on da ground and da front yanked up jus a lil bit. Keep killin em mayne. Hey whens the next pegasus show, i gotta get my stuff out there ya know...and do they do any hopping at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie love that 65 whats that color sell me that 73 caprice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Mar 20 2008, 03:54 PM~10216794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 65 is dark cherry pearl and as far as selling that Caprice.......................












































:uh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick ass rides bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10154476
> *Lil mocc up of my 65. What do u guys think, top up or down? Pancake or ass down face up? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


top up and all locked up :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I just gotta get the uptop

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes: THAT RIDE IS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.....keep us posted....what parts you waitin on for the 65?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2008, 07:16 PM~10255098
> *Lookin good homie.....keep us posted....what parts you waitin on for the 65?
> *


Thanks Mike. Im waitin on some distributors to come.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Next time if you're in the La Habra area, go to R Hobbies, he stocks um...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2008, 07:23 PM~10255176
> *Next time if you're in the La Habra area, go to R Hobbies, he stocks um...
> *


Is that the place on Valley View and Imperial?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 25 2008, 07:24 PM~10255194
> *Is that the place on Valley View and Imperial?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

HOLY SHIT, I LOVE THAT FUCKING COLOR COMBO!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10255243
> *HOLY SHIT, I LOVE THAT FUCKING COLOR COMBO!!!!
> *



Thanks homie. Me too.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 25 2008, 06:49 PM~10254778
> *I just gotta get the uptop
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



like the colors.....builds getting better everytime..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10256227
> *like the colors.....builds getting better everytime..... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Al. I've learned alot from this website and the big bad M.C.B.A.

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u should build a blazer like the one beside the 1:1


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 09:06 PM~10256380
> *u should build a blazer like the one beside the 1:1
> *



lol.....I didn't even think of that. Good idea homie.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10256414
> *lol.....I didn't even think of that. Good idea homie.
> *


just lookin out for ya, theres always another oppurtunity in frony of your nose.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10256414
> *lol.....I didn't even think of that. Good idea homie.
> *


just lookin out for ya, theres always another oppurtunity in frony of your nose.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin sick homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to like that 61! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2008, 05:18 AM~10314101
> *I'm going to like that 61!  :0
> *


 x-2 nice work homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any Progress??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats up homie looking good


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awww Smallz u dnt want that 61! Send it my way!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Real clean homie i like dem daytons...is dat a L.A rida?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:31 PM~10322412
> *Real clean homie i like dem daytons...is dat a L.A rida?
> *


Thanks but :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Its ooooooonnn now!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

And i finally got my uptop for the 61. As soon as my parts come back from the chromer, it will be done. Heres a few with the top up..........


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

if you know what i mean!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10344976
> *if you know what i mean!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

can i hear 125 DO I HEAR 150



How about 200 and some Clear!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 5 2008, 09:49 PM~10344996
> *can i hear 125 DO I HEAR 150
> How about 200 and some Clear!
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY SMALLZ WHO SELLS THE HOK LIKE THAT? NEVER SEEN IT BOTTLED IN PLASTIC BEFORE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 6 2008, 12:54 AM~10345862
> *HEY SMALLZ WHO SELLS THE HOK LIKE THAT? NEVER SEEN IT BOTTLED IN PLASTIC BEFORE!
> *


THE UP TOP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Apr 6 2008, 12:54 AM~10345862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' out.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:10 AM~10345908
> *Coast Airbrush in Anaheim.
> Good lookin' out.
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE...  
JUST GOT BACK FROM TWINNS HOUSE YOU KNOW WHAT WE WHERE DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:16 AM~10345925
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE...
> JUST GOT BACK FROM TWINNS HOUSE YOU KNOW WHAT WE WHERE DOING. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I thought u were in for the night?.........Guess not. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:16 AM~10345925
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE...
> JUST GOT BACK FROM TWINNS HOUSE YOU KNOW WHAT WE WHERE DOING. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 Me likey!!!!! :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 02:10 AM~10345908
> *Coast Airbrush in Anaheim.
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 AM~10345947
> *:0  :0  :0  I thought u were in for the night?.........Guess not. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NA HOMIE GAVE ME A CALL AND SAID HE WAS BAR-B-QUEING SO YOU KNOW I HADE TO BE THERE.. FOOOOOOOD :biggrin: 


AND HERE YOU GO DEE, THIS IS A REAL FRIDGE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 AM~10345948
> *:0 Me likey!!!!! :0
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW 2 DOOR WITH THE UPDATE ...... :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:25 AM~10345958
> *NA HOMIE GAVE ME A CALL AND SAID HE WAS BAR-B-QUEING SO YOU KNOW I HADE TO BE THERE.. FOOOOOOOD :biggrin:
> AND HERE YOU GO DEE, THIS IS A REAL FRIDGE.
> 
> ...


Whats up with that. Yall know black people like barbeque! :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU BLACK....?????

FOR SURE NEXT TIME IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE....WE WILL PLAN IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:30 AM~10345977
> *YOU BLACK....?????[/size]
> 
> FOR SURE NEXT TIME IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE....WE WILL PLAN IT. :biggrin:
> *




From the waist down is all that matters! :biggrin: 

Alright ill give out a pass this time since it wasn't planned.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:31 AM~10345984
> *Alright ill give out a pass this time since it wasn't planned.
> *


I WILL EVEN MAKE YOU SOME RED COOL-AID WITH EXTRA SUGAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:32 AM~10345986
> *And dont tell me that there wasn't no carne asada!</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:36 AM~10345998
> *And dont tell me that there wasn't no carne asada! :biggrin:
> *


NOPE JUST SOME BIG ASS BURGER'S. AND MENUDO FOR THE MORNING.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:37 AM~10346004
> *NOPE JUST SOME BIG ASS BURGER'S. AND MENUDO FOR THE MORNING.
> *



Well fuck..............menudo....carne asada same shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:39 AM~10346009
> *TOMORROW AFTERNOON WE CAN HAVE ONE, ALONG WITH A PAINTING PARTY AFTER ALL THAT FUCKEN PAINT WE GOT TODAY. :biggrin:*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:41 AM~10346015
> *TOMORROW AFTERNOON WE CAN HAVE ONE, ALONG WITH A PAINTING PARTY AFTER ALL THAT FUCKEN PAINT WE GOT TODAY.  :biggrin:
> *


I know. Im definately gonna practice on some shit in the morning.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

--------------------------


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HIT ME UP TOMORROW GOT TO GET TO BED BEFORE SOMEONE GET'S PISSED.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:48 AM~10346044
> *HIT ME UP TOMORROW GOT TO GET TO BED BEFORE SOMEONE GET'S PISSED.
> 
> 
> ...



Well at least we know that u can hit "right click save".


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOODNIGHT FOOL CALL ME TOMORROW. I GET OFF AT 3.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

u guys are fools.... lol....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:51 AM~10346055
> *Well at least we know that u can hit "right click save".
> *


I was thinking the same thing.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats ur girl mr biggs


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 01:31 AM~10345984
> *From the waist down is all that matters! :biggrin:
> 
> Alright ill give out a pass this time since it wasn't planned.
> *



*I'M WEARING ALLLLL SPANDEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

weating???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro very clean builds bro

and yo biggs very nice girl bro u got GAME


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 6 2008, 12:04 PM~10347987
> *I'M WEARING ALLLLL SPANDEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 6 2008, 11:24 AM~10347597
> *thats ur girl mr biggs
> *


ONE OF THEM.. :biggrin: 
THE HOMIE'S KNOW I ALWAY'S GOT GIRLS AT MY PAD. I JUST CAN'T SAY TOO MUCH CAUSE IF THEIR LADY'S FIND OUT AND READ THIS SHIT THEY WON'T LET THEM COME AND PLAY ANYMORE. WHAT HAPPEN'S AT MY HOUSE STAY'S AT MY HOUSE. :biggrin: AND THAT'S ON THE REAL.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 6 2008, 12:04 PM~10347987
> *JUST CALL ME JUAN CASA'S...  *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: yeah my pad ust to be like that but i got one mami now so im straight with her booty


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 6 2008, 05:58 PM~10349662
> *:thumbsup: yeah my pad ust to be like that but i got one mami now so im straight with her booty
> *


MAN ALL YOU GUY'S NEED TO LISTEN TO THIS MAN, HE IS THE SHIT. I GO BY WHAT HE SAY'S AND I GET MORE ASS THEN A TOILET SEAT. AND FOR ALL THEM GUY'S WHO HATE HIM, THEY ARE JUST PUSSY WHIPED AND SCARED OF THEIR LADY'S 
HE IS ON FROM 3PM TILL 8PM M-F PACIFIC STANDARD TIME.

http://www.blowmeuptom.com/


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yea that dude is a fuckin trip!!! He's speakz tha truth!!!! Whut up Biggs!!! Damn i need to go to Cali so i get sum freaks frm over there! :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 01:16 AM~10345925
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE...
> JUST GOT BACK FROM TWINNS HOUSE YOU KNOW WHAT WE WHERE DOING. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i love malibus where do you get these?????


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright enough whoring. Heres my 73 for the umpteenth time. This will be my last attempt at this car. If it ain't done right this time, i quit. :angry: These wont be the rims, just a mocc up for now. What do u guys think? Where my donk haters at???? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lovin those colors :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I see you got that side molding done...  looking good homie, now lay that clear on my brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Cuz im gonna need this real soon. And lets hear it for Big Lots........









:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 07:17 PM~10455791
> *Cuz im gonna need this real soon. And lets hear it for Big Lots........
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAM IT I'M GOING TO BIG LOTS!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 MAAAAAAAAN I wish I had a big lots around me! :angry: I have to go over the mountains and through the woods just to get to a hobby store!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10455825
> *:0  :0 MAAAAAAAAN I wish I had a big lots around me!  :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 05:17 PM~10455791
> *Cuz im gonna need this real soon. And lets hear it for Big Lots........
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: searched the local one with no luck


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 PM~10455791
> *Cuz im gonna need this real soon. And lets hear it for Big Lots........
> 
> 
> ...


i went to 3 and on the 3rd...... scored!
12 caddies and 12 impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL THIS IS 1 OF 2 STACK'S AND I WILL BE GOING BACK TOMORROW FOR MORE. THE NICE LADY THERE IS STASHING 2 MORE BOX'S FOR ME.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10455825
> *:0  :0 MAAAAAAAAN I wish I had a big lots around me!  :angry: I have to go over the mountains and through the woods just to get to a hobby store!
> *


YOU GOT LIKE 4 BY YOU LUCKY BASTERD. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10456229
> *WELL THIS IS ONE OF 2 STACK'S AND I WILL BE GOING BACK TOMORROW FOR MORE.  THE NICE LADY THERE IS STASHING 2 MORE BOX'S FOR ME.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT. now i really wish i had one. i could use a caddy kit for parts lol


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 19 2008, 06:06 PM~10456009
> *:angry: searched the local one with no luck
> *


update.. found some at a big lots farther down the street.. 3 94's, 3 caddies, and 3 63's, 3 41 willys good guys kit.. they had some tuner kit can't remember which one but no 300 and no wagon


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10456229
> *WELL THIS IS 1 OF 2 STACK'S AND I WILL BE GOING BACK TOMORROW FOR MORE.  THE NICE LADY THERE IS STASHING 2 MORE BOX'S FOR ME.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you think you got enough :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10456847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you think you got enough  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: CHROME KIT'S :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10456275
> *YOU GOT LIKE 4 BY YOU LUCKY BASTERD. :biggrin:
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: you know us hood people put everything on lay away!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10456997
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know us hood people put everything on lay away!!!!!!!
> *


QUIT BULLSHITTING AND POST UP YO SHIT....... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10457010
> *QUIT BULLSHITTING AND POST UP YO SHIT....... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

This is all I could find though! 












and this is after i hooked the homie up


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM GOING BACK TOMORROW AND DROP ANOTHER 200. I GOT 3 BIG LOTS WITH IN A MILE FROM MY PAD.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone willing to part out a hood out of ONE of the impalas? Thats nuts I would enver buy that many of the same kit, but then again if using them for parts, maybe not a bad idea!! the 95 style ones not the 63... hahah


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright you 2. Let's stop postin' up all what we got in my topic. :twak: :biggrin: Lets build some of this shit. I know im about due to finish one.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10457117
> *IM GOING BACK TOMORROW AND DROP ANOTHER 200. I GOT 3 BIG LOTS WITH IN A MILE FROM MY PAD.
> *



Right Behind you if they still in stock! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 10:20 PM~10457136
> *Alright you 2. Let's stop postin' up all what we got in my topic. :twak:  :biggrin:  Lets build some of this shit. I know im about due to finish one.
> *



 :0 :0 :0 DO I SMELL A CADDY BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 19 2008, 10:22 PM~10457143
> * :0  :0  :0 DO I SMELL A CADDY BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 10:23 PM~10457150
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

61 imp buildoff??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10457291
> *61 imp buildoff??
> *


:buttkick:

Can i enter with this one?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10457291
> *61 imp buildoff??
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my bad, 63 imp :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2008, 11:01 PM~10457359
> *my bad, 63 imp :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im gettin tired and forgot the donk imp was a 63, dunno why i thought 61 :banghead:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10457317
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Can i enter with this one?
> ...




Well Me TOOO!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

HAHA maybe there will be a 61 buildoff


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 what biblots ys'll goin to? i didnt know they carry plastic.....gonna have to look into that.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 19 2008, 11:25 PM~10457468
> *:0 what biblots ys'll goin to? i didnt know they carry plastic.....gonna have to look into that.....
> *


Ofcourse the ones in the hood ain't got shit. U gotta go out of the city. What u need?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i need :biggrin: no big lots here in hawaii


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10457538
> *i need  :biggrin:  no big lots here in hawaii
> *


U don't need shiiiiit. :biggrin: But just in case u do, take ur pick.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Enough bullshitting. I finally finished my 65. Heres a few pics for now. Ill get some outside later............











































:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: Looks like i lost a headlight huh. :banghead:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bout time u finished that shit! Looks Good Homie!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 20 2008, 04:00 PM~10460919
> *Bout time u finished that shit! Looks Good Homie!
> *


I know. Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 20 2008, 12:49 PM~10460831
> *Enough bullshitting. I finally finished my 65. Heres a few pics for now. Ill get some outside later............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10456966
> *:no: CHROME KIT'S  :biggrin:
> *


i think i got enough :biggrin: they told me they are going to restock on tues :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10462435
> *i think i got enough :biggrin: they told me they are going to restock on tues  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0  I SEE YOU GOT MY 2 FERRARIES. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That 65 LOOKS SWEET MARCUS!!!! Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10463799
> *That 65 LOOKS SWEET MARCUS!!!! Nice work!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP,YUP, X-2........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

65 is badass homie! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10456229
> *WELL THIS IS 1 OF 2 STACK'S AND I WILL BE GOING BACK TOMORROW FOR MORE.  THE NICE LADY THERE IS STASHING 2 MORE BOX'S FOR ME.
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM I'M ON THE WAY TO BIG LOTZ!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10462435
> *i think i got enough :biggrin: they told me they are going to restock on tues  :0
> 
> 
> ...



DAM FOOL THE HOBBIE STORE WERE I'M FROM DONT EVEN STOCK THAT MANY KITS..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10467223
> *DAM FOOL THE HOBBIE STORE WERE I'M FROM DONT EVEN STOCK THAT MANY KITS..
> *


I've been by 2 stores now and they "Don't Carry Them"......pissing me off....I want to get like 4 kits only.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 21 2008, 01:32 PM~10467541
> *I've been by 2 stores now and they "Don't Carry Them"......pissing me off....I want to get like 4 kits only.....
> *


the same thing happen to twinn but they haddent put them out yet. they where still in the box's on the side. go back and check today i bet you will find some.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2008, 02:34 PM~10467951
> *the same thing happen to twinn but they haddent put them out yet. they where still in the box's on the side.  go back and check today i bet you will find some.
> *



how much for a caddy,impala/caprice ss and 63 shipped ? :biggrin:

NO GRANDE LOTES in mexico


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i went to a bigglots yesterday.they had no kits.but ima go to a couple of bigglot this weekend and stack up.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What up SMALLZ!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 21 2008, 07:00 PM~10469017
> *i went to a bigglots yesterday.they had no kits.but ima go to a couple of bigglot this weekend and stack up.
> *


I went to the big lots near me the other day and NOTHIN DAMNIT !!!
went today still NOTHIN !!!

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
I dont know maybe some of the stores dont get them :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, we have like 4 big lots here, and i have never been in any of them...lol...might wanna check it out now.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright homies, enough of the big lots shit in my topic. If they don't have em, maybe they're sold out....... or go to another one.  :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I WANTED TO POST MINE!!..LOL J/K. 65 LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2008, 04:23 PM~10478539
> *DAMN I WANTED TO POST MINE!!..LOL J/K. 65 LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!
> *



Thanks Fred. :uh: 

And heres a little something i painted today.......


























:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up smalls the 59 is looking good homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
sorry for whorin your thread about biglots
man the 65 is sweet man real nice !!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

whassup....... 65 looks clean.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps homies. Next up on my list is my 73 Caprice. Here it is all cleared and a few motor shots. Big block 454...............
The Boss :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 11:38 AM~10572840
> *Thanks for the comps homies. Next up on my list is my 73 Caprice. Here it is all cleared and a few motor shots. Big block 454...............
> The Boss :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what pulley set is that? car looks sick.... now make sure u sit it on some 13's


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Detail master pulley set. And sorry to break it to u but this one is going on 24's. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...  
IS THAT A DIP STICK I SEE............ :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

24"s gonna go perfect :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

the 73 is looking sick homie :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+May 4 2008, 03:45 PM~10573115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 4 2008, 05:33 PM~10573571
> *the 73 is looking sick homie :0
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: lookin good smallz


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10572877
> *Detail master pulley set. And sorry to break it to u but this one is going on 24's. :biggrin:
> *



24's? is that some kinda Donk or something? :biggrin: :biggrin: 










wassup Marcus....lol where u been? u and BigDeee been hiding in your basement?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10576054
> *24's? is that some kinda Donk or something? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN AL! show us where the spots at for them big ass burgers! 


Marcus that Engine is looking GOOOD! Nice work homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10576054
> *24's? is that some kinda Donk or something? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im here bro. Just been working long days.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hit up Biggs....hahaha just trying to finish some stuff....but keep starting more projects......and I can relate to the long hours....lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 4 2008, 10:29 PM~10576337
> *hit up Biggs....hahaha    just trying to finish some stuff....but keep starting more projects......and I can relate to the long hours....lol
> *


HAHAHAH THAT'S A FUDRUCKER BURGER... :biggrin: 
AND I KNOW ABOUT THEM LONG HR'S TOO. GOT TO START AT 4:30 AM. BUT AFTER THAT IM OFF TO CAMACHOS FOR SOME DRINK'S WITH THE MAN THE MYTH THE LEGION......TOM LYKAS AND THE CORONA GIRL'S...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

73 looks good. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

73 is looking bad ass.....

When is the next show..??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2008, 07:09 AM~10577734
> *73 is looking bad ass.....
> 
> When is the next show..??
> *


Thanks. I think the next show is in Merced. I think it's the first weekend in June. U gonna go?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10580894
> *Thanks. I think the next show is in Merced. I think it's the first weekend in June. U gonna go?
> *


Prob. not....Merced is up north, not sure.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 73 is nice i love the color


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where u been? what u working on? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10619578
> *where u been? what u working on? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Im here. Heres the last mocc ups of the 73. Interior all done..........digital dash and the chrome wheel. Next pics will be of the finished product. Should be done in a few hours. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2008, 05:05 PM~10582020
> *that 73 is nice i love the color
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10619578
> *where u been? what u working on? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie ,thats clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10620166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :nono: :barf:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good....but i think ther's too much air in the tires, they look a bit big!!!!



lol




j/k



looks good, like the look with the wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 9 2008, 05:34 PM~10620441
> *:angry:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: 


All done. :0 :0 










































And keep the donk hatin' to urself. :guns: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD SMALLZ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2008, 12:13 PM~10623315
> *:uh:
> All done. :0  :0
> 
> ...


thats real nice but i think some color matched 13's would set that bitch off.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 10 2008, 11:19 AM~10623337
> *thats real nice but i think some color matched 13's would set that bitch off.
> *


I Agree! But it is clean!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x23


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps homies.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CLEAN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:28 AM~10623376
> *I Agree! But it is clean!
> *


X2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:28 AM~10623376
> *I Agree! But it is clean!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice WORK Marcus! That shit looks Vicious right there  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 10 2008, 11:13 AM~10623315
> *:uh:
> All done. :0  :0
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SMALLZ.  
THAT AINT NO DONK THAT A CRENSHAW BIG BALLER RIDE IF YOU DON'T KNOW..NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea dat iz dat baller shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SMALLZ you did a great job on the 73 ! uts well detailed a looks wet !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like it that looks way better than lifted 2 feet with big wheels and the color is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That badboi is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 i jus noticed the digi dash! sorry bro ima have to take dat...... :biggrin: in iexchange i'll show you how i do my in dash TV's


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice work smallz, love the color nice detail.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Im learning from all of u.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well on to the next one. Got it all foiled and the first coat of clear layed down. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin clean homie....... :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

CLEAN!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

CLEAN!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 18 2008, 12:16 PM~10680996
> *Well on to the next one. Got it all foiled and the first coat of clear layed down. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This one is lookin sick homie....make sure that you completly foil all the way around the wind shield post since it's a convert you will see the inside of the post ( Driver's Side ) really easy. Ride is looking sick though.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the props homies. And thanks for the tip Mike, got it covered.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Another one to add to the lineup. Tryin to finish up a few more b4 the next show.


















:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

color scheme on that caddy is awesome, homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 22 2008, 08:36 PM~10716757
> *Another one to add to the lineup. Tryin to finish up a few more b4 the next show.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :0 
I LIKE THE TITTY MUG IN THE BACKGROUNG. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro you made a donk look cool
as for your other builds they are sweet bro im watching this thread now


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+May 22 2008, 08:42 PM~10716811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

61 coming along. Just gotta put the guts and motor together. Should be done by this weekend. :biggrin: 


























:0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0

that is hot!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 27 2008, 04:53 PM~10748315
> *61 coming along. Just gotta put the guts and motor together. Should be done by this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass drop where did the top come from :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

61 is looking killer bro :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+May 27 2008, 04:55 PM~10748324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ulyces. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 27 2008, 08:55 PM~10750292
> *Badass Bro
> *


Thanks Rafa.  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE YOU GO SMALLZ ANOTHER PIC WITH THE TOP DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2008, 09:08 PM~10750470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marinate. Well I tried to match it as best as i can but i only had that one pic at first with it in the sun.  Then i found these.........


















Oh well. I still like this one.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I GOT VIDEOS OF IT ALSO, CARS CLEAN ASS HELL, GOOD JOB ON DOING THE REPLICA!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2008, 09:27 PM~10750705
> *I GOT VIDEOS OF IT ALSO, CARS CLEAN ASS HELL, GOOD JOB ON DOING THE REPLICA!
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 27 2008, 06:27 PM~10750705
> *I GOT VIDEOS OF IT ALSO, CARS CLEAN ASS HELL, GOOD JOB ON DOING THE REPLICA!
> *


*X-2*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2008, 10:57 PM~10751074
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X3 :0 :0*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X4


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: clean 61 marcus.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@May 28 2008, 09:49 AM~10753658
> *:thumbsup: clean 61 marcus.....
> *


Thanks David. Finish something fuccer! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick Marcus.....man I need to get back to building....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2008, 09:55 AM~10753702
> *Lookin sick Marcus.....man I need to get back to building....
> *


True dat. Where's that clean ass 59?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2008, 09:54 AM~10753692
> *Thanks David. Finish something fuccer! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i do need to finish something just been busy fixing my ride.....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:worship: :thumbsup: my hat goes off to u bro...beautiful build so far.....cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 28 2008, 10:15 AM~10753848
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: my hat goes off to u bro...beautiful build so far.....cant wait to see the rest
> *


U comin to Merced?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2008, 09:57 AM~10753718
> *True dat. Where's that clean ass 59?
> *


Still sitting there 99% done....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2008, 11:03 AM~10754215
> *Still sitting there 99% done....
> *


What r u waiting on to finish up that other 1%.....Christmas ? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2008, 11:08 AM~10754262
> *What r u waiting on to finish up that other 1%.....Christmas ? :biggrin:
> *


I was waiting on seat belt material and photo etch...now I don't know what I'm waiting for..... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What do u guys think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks real good and real close but why no KOs?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2008, 10:58 PM~10802541
> *looks real good and real close but why no KOs?
> *


Look again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o....didnt notice them with all that blue goin on in there...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2008, 11:03 PM~10802584
> *o....didnt notice them with all that blue goin on in there...
> *


Yeah u gotta c it in person.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn. looks good....wanna see it in person. Turned out sweet....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks real good...keep um coming.....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

61 looks good marcus :thumbsup: were did u get the uptop for it.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BRO LOOKS GOOD


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps. homies. Just shot the final coat of clear on my next project. 


















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:   hno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

UR KILLIN ME SMALLS. lol lookin real good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

caddy is looking great....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 11 2008, 10:09 PM~10851998
> *Thanks for the comps. homies. Just shot the final coat of clear on my next project.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' great!

Is that Tamiya Mica Red?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jun 12 2008, 12:08 AM~10852667
> *Lookin' great!
> 
> Is that Tamiya Mica Red?
> *


Thanks. And its HOK Persimmon.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie the caddy is looking sick as always :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sick shit homie :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10857812
> *damn sick shit homie :0
> *


x2 shines like adimond in a goats ass :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 12 2008, 03:59 PM~10857193
> *Thanks. And its HOK Persimmon.
> *




:werd: :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: SICK HOMIE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump, for someone who is actually building......way to many topics on top of this one of people just chattin it up.....LETS BUILD people....

Paint work is looking good homie....you got good with that air brush fast....keep um comin...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 13 2008, 07:09 AM~10861703
> *Bump, for someone who is actually building......way to many topics on top of this one of people just chattin it up.....LETS BUILD people....
> 
> Paint work is looking good homie....you got good with that air brush fast....keep um comin...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:39 AM~10862902
> *:biggrin:
> *


Also, are you going to be going to the Good Guys show in August? Biggs told me about it the other night.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddy and 61 are lookin damn good homie nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jun 13 2008, 11:04 AM~10863051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:42 AM~10863300
> *Yes i'll be there. Got a 32 Ford Vicki im gonna try to build for it.
> Thanks homie.
> *


Do you know what the exact date is for it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 13 2008, 12:26 PM~10863670
> *Do you know what the exact date is for it?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Few more updates on my caddy. Body is about 99% done...........


































:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT HOMIE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN TIME FOR ME IN GET IN THE MIX! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2008, 02:45 PM~10869945
> *DAMN IT HOMIE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN TIME FOR ME IN GET IN THE MIX! :biggrin:
> *


True dat! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2008, 11:31 AM~10869895
> *Few more updates on my caddy. Body is about 99% done...........
> 
> 
> ...


looking fukkin fine as fuck bro.......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

caddy looks damn good homie, and what do you got planned for that elco and the impala front clip?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2008, 12:48 PM~10874101
> *caddy looks damn good homie, and what do you got planned for that elco and the impala front clip?
> *


Thanks homie. And as far as the rest..........75 Caprice will be a drop top donked out, gonna use the chrome off the elco for something else and replace with resin grill. Big motor and big rims.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 12:46 PM~10874094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ARE THOSE CRUISER SKIRTS on the left?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 15 2008, 01:39 PM~10874362
> *ARE THOSE CRUISER SKIRTS on the left?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah they're for my 58. I wanted some for my 59 but u won't come up off em. :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 01:48 PM~10874391
> *Yeah they're for my 58. I wanted some for my 59 but u won't come up off em. :angry:
> *



Trade ya for that 65 CONVERT! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 15 2008, 01:54 PM~10874405
> *Trade ya for that 65 CONVERT!  :biggrin:
> *


I got some 58 cruiser skirts I'll swap for a vert 65 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Jun 15 2008, 01:54 PM~10874405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

CADDY LOOKS SWEET :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2008, 02:31 PM~10869895
> *Few more updates on my caddy. Body is about 99% done...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn homie the caddy is looking sick :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10875697
> *:0 Damn homie the caddy is looking sick :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: X 2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

liking that caddy :biggrin: can i ask what color that is?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 12 2008, 03:59 PM~10857193
> *Thanks. And its HOK Persimmon.
> *


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10876696
> *:yes:  :yes: X 2
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: X 3


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

All done. Just used what came in the box. I hate doing trunk setups. :biggrin: 










































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 NICE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10883400
> *:0  :0 NICE
> *



X2! Lazy ASS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 07:48 PM~10883400
> *:0  :0 X-2 LOOKS GOOD BRO!</span>*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 16 2008, 06:30 PM~10883829
> *<span style='color:red'>X-3!!!!!*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice Marcus..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

caddi looks great


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks homies. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that caddy is sweet brother. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Please Marcus.....Go build something will ya....


j/k, the rides are lookin sick...I gotta step it up now, don't want to get embarassed on the table next to you at the Good Guys show....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jun 16 2008, 11:36 PM~10886168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit clownin' around fucker.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 17 2008, 07:16 AM~10887103
> *Thanks big dog.
> Quit clownin' around fucker.
> 
> ...


NO for real, I'm serious....plus you are going to have to go to WalMart and get yourself one of those 6 Foot long tupperware tubs like Biggs to bring all them rides.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 17 2008, 07:41 AM~10887213
> *NO for real, I'm serious....plus you are going to have to go to WalMart and get  yourself one of those 6 Foot long tupperware tubs like Biggs to bring all them rides....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I know. But Biggs needs that for those huge cars he has. maybe I will go and pick up a couple . 1 for me, and 1 for u. we'll just make sure we get u a itty bitty one. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I figured since it's summer now I should start it off right. Heres my next build. This one might take me a while cuz i need to find or make a boot for it. If anyone has any ideas please feel free...........


















:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


NIIICEEEEEE! 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AIRBRUSHED???????? NICE COLOR? WHAT IS IT?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 PM~10933547
> *AIRBRUSHED???????? NICE COLOR? WHAT IS IT?
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

BRO THAT COLOR IS SICK AS HELL!!!!!NICE WHAT COLOR IS IT AND HOW DID YOU APLLY IT.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn nice so far brother!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

That is sick marcus :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

This is the interior so far. What do u guys think of the color? Im a little unsure. Is it a match or what?










:dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2008, 04:56 PM~10934820
> *This is the interior so far. What do u guys think of the color? Im a little unsure. Is it a match or what?
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome!! try a boot from a 59 imp!  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like that!!! for the boot I would actually grab a polar lights 65 Dodge Coronet 500!! that is what i used for my monte build!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.pl/1-25-1965-DODGE-CORONET...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I WOULS SAY ADD SOME OF THE BODY COLOR TO THE INTERIOR TO GIVE IT A TWO-TONE LOOK AND YOUR GOOD!


----------



## Awsome You Suck (Jun 23, 2008)

nice cars man.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I got it foiled up and a light coat of clear. Think im gonna go with the matching spokes though.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

match the spokes or the inner dish :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 09:54 PM~11010014
> * match the spokes or the inner dish :biggrin:
> *


Yeah imma do something cuz im not really feelin' the all chrome thangs.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GET SOME GOLD ONES!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 3 2008, 10:56 PM~11010026
> *Yeah imma do something cuz im not really feelin' the all chrome thangs.
> *


ARE THOSE DEEP DISH?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 PM~11010040
> *ARE THOSE DEEP DISH?
> *


Yep...Any example pics???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 3 2008, 11:00 PM~11010055
> *Yep...Any example pics???
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Marinate. Gonna put in some work on it tommorow.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11010109
> *Thanks Marinate. Gonna put in some work on it tommorow.
> *











 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks sick marcus :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11010152
> *That looks sick marcus :0
> *


Thanks Ulices. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11010152
> *That looks sick marcus :0
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That regal is sick homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :0 DAMN!!! real nice "GROOVE" :biggrin: J/K. Really dosent need a boot bro butI feel you,.....dont want da sun to fade dat new leather  lol


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres the Benzo with the wheels done. Color matched 3 piece thangs on it. Just gotta touch up the window seals and clear. Going with all black guts and i might tint the windows out......... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11106296
> *Heres the Benzo with the wheels done. Color matched 3 piece thangs on it. Just gotta touch up the window seals and clear. Going with all black guts and i might tint the windows out......... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




tuck them wheels in.... too high


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2008, 09:35 PM~11108243
> *tuck them wheels in.... too high
> *


x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2008, 09:35 PM~11108243
> *tuck them wheels in.... too high
> *


Will do.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

benzo looks sweet smallz! keep pics coming homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides look good bro, nice work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11106296
> *Heres the Benzo with the wheels done. Color matched 3 piece thangs on it. Just gotta touch up the window seals and clear. Going with all black guts and i might tint the windows out......... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wassup Marcus.....
Roger says this is how wheels should tuck on a Benzo..








:yes: :yes:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11127500
> *Wassup Marcus.....
> Roger says this is how wheels should tuck on a Benzo..
> 
> ...


Tell Roger im from South Central. This is how we ride.............










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

benzo looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11127500
> *Wassup Marcus.....
> Roger says this is how wheels should tuck on a Benzo..
> 
> ...




TELL Roger who the hell puts Flames on a BENZO??!! its 2008! :biggrin:


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

I like teh white Bens, where'd ya get teh rims .TIA


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11129271
> *TELL Roger who the hell puts Flames on a BENZO??!! its 2008!  :biggrin:
> *



sorry it doesnt have Gucci paint job
:uh: :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ITs OK i understand... There's just a HUGE AGE DIFFERENCE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11129476
> *ITs OK i understand... There's just a HUGE AGE DIFFERENCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that's cool, ill tell him that tonight when I'm over.... :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11127545
> *Tell Roger im from South Central. This is how we ride.............
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: hell yea dats rite!!! L.A. style baby, da only bodys we drop are girls and haters lol. j/k nice benz though homie fa real, I kew you was ballin


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Jul 19 2008, 02:59 PM~11128147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U know how we do it. Holla at me homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 16 2008, 06:25 PM~10883192
> *All done. Just used what came in the box. I hate doing trunk setups. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  real nice man, but Ima have to make sure my ragtop blows it out da water :biggrin:. I hate doin trunk setups too because mine are usually filled with motors that actually work :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11130084
> * real nice man, but Ima have to make sure my ragtop blows it out da water :biggrin:. I hate doin trunk setups too because mine are usually filled with motors that actually work  :roflmao:
> *


Don't get cocky son! I told u hoppin' is dead. We can have a Caddy buildoff whenever u ready! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 02:58 AM~11131001
> *Don't get cocky son! I told u hoppin' is dead. We can have a Caddy buildoff whenever u ready! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11127545
> *Tell Roger im from South Central. This is how we ride.............
> 
> 
> ...



u gotta ride like that around South Central..... so u done get stuck in a fuckin pothole.........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 02:58 AM~11131001
> *Don't get cocky son! I told u hoppin' is dead. We can have a Caddy buildoff whenever u ready! :0
> *


Damn how many caddys you got, I built three and usin one for a parts car. Jus a lil friendly competition homie, you know I head to mess wit ya'


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jul 21 2008, 01:33 PM~11140679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty more where that one came from. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally got a chance to put some clear on my Regal. :angry: I got to get a spray booth or something cuz the fuccin' dust just loves this car.......


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Whoa that nice homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dude, that paint job looks dope.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Jul 30 2008, 02:01 PM~11216689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.  Too bad a little dustmite divebombed onto the hood.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

do you use rattle can or airbrush?! if you use rattle, what kind of clear do you use?! looks wweeeettt


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 30 2008, 02:17 PM~11216801
> *do you use rattle can or airbrush?! if  you use rattle, what kind of clear do you use?! looks wweeeettt
> *


I use an airbrush now but u can get a good finish out of the testors 1814 high gloss clear.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

like the color on that regal look slick as hell uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking Sick Smallz


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good. About time u cleared it :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that looks sick marcus :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 30 2008, 03:29 PM~11219425
> *that looks sick marcus :0  :0
> *


x-10 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Jul 30 2008, 02:45 PM~11217094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 nice bro,  using an airbrush now huh? dats rite


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that shit looks good marcus...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BBBBBBAAAADDDD AAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

This is just the beginning........ :0 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2008, 04:12 PM~11277179
> *This is just the beginning........  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2008, 04:12 PM~11277179
> *This is just the beginning........  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that a challange? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11279943
> *Is that a challange? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11279943
> *Is that a challange? :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MARCUS :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin firmer marcus.....is there a caddy challenge,if so im so in!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 6 2008, 09:18 PM~11280249
> *lookin firmer marcus.....is there a caddy challenge,if so im so in!
> *


No challenge Mark. Just messin' with Tatman and all those Caddys. Im down if someone wants to start one though. Maybe a one month thing or something cuz the buildoffs sometimes gets long and drawn out....Then i get bored.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man bro love that window and new roof line ALOT !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2008, 12:50 AM~11281603
> *Man  bro    love  that  window  and  new  roof  line    ALOT !
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2008, 01:12 PM~11277179
> *This is just the beginning........  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


nice work on that top :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for checkin' my shit out guys.....Heres a few shots with the lipstick on. Now it's off to the pinstriper..... :0 :0 :0 


















For now im going with grey panels but im open for suggestions. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 7 2008, 09:15 PM~11289394
> *Thanks for checkin' my shit out guys.....Heres a few shots with the lipstick on. Now it's off to the pinstriper..... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 07:14 PM~11290514
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


x-2 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11290514
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Marcus..... bust out with the Gel pens.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2008, 04:12 PM~11277179
> *This is just the beginning........  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


doI hear a Caddi challege???
can I get in?
since U both have one started are we gonna finish or use a new one???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11296235
> *doI hear a Caddi challege???
> can I get in?
> since U both have one started are we gonna finish or use a new one???
> *


x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: 

I guess i can put up a little teaser shot of my own. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukker :0 :0 show it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11307717
> *fukker :0 :0 show it
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

wow nice


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up marcus


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Still haven't found a boot yet so i'll probably have to make one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that regal man. nice work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks killer as is! you could run it without a boot! :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11330851
> *Still haven't found a boot yet so i'll probably have to make one.
> *



:0 :cheesy: :uh: Damnit Smallz everytime I see your shit I'm compelled to build even cleaner :biggrin: much props homie. But you have GOT TO PUT THE 2" TUCK ON DEM WHEELS!!!! :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 12 2008, 11:35 PM~11330959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. The wheels will be tucked for sure.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks great!! like the color


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

please flock the floor at least  uffin: lookin killer tho homie.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DAM SMALLZ! YOUR SKILLZ ARE GETTING BETTER EVERYTIME BROTHER!! VERY NICE DATAIL


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11331256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good :worship:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 13 2008, 04:10 AM~11331587
> *looking good :worship:
> *


x-2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11330851
> *Still haven't found a boot yet so i'll probably have to make one.
> *


That ride is poppin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 13 2008, 12:20 AM~11330851
> *Still haven't found a boot yet so i'll probably have to make one.
> *


looking good.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 13 2008, 05:10 AM~11331587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Got the wheels on and the motor almost done. Just detail work from here. Should be done by tomorrow night.....


















:biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: looks good marcus...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11330851
> *Still haven't found a boot yet so i'll probably have to make one.
> *


 :0 thats a bad ass regal cant wait to get my kit


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking GREAT SMALLS! That Regal looks sick makes me wanna build mine! LOL yeah right i cant even finish the 67


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MARCUS :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

And another one.......


















































:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

love the regal, and the color is pretty nice too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 15 2008, 01:35 PM~11354317
> *And another one.......
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick even tho u didn't flock the floor :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 04:47 PM~11354366
> *looks sick even tho u didn't flock the floor  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


I'll make some floor mats just for u.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 15 2008, 04:35 PM~11354317
> *And another one.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that regal is bad ass!


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

GREAT WORK MARCUS, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good as always homie....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 16 2008, 02:36 PM~11360045
> *Lookin good as always homie....
> *


Thanks Mike. How's the wedding going??? :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wedding was last night at Lake Arrowhead Resort. Got home today about noon....how was that show?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11360260
> *Wedding was last night at Lake Arrowhead Resort.  Got home today about noon....how was that show?
> *


Didn't go.  Today is the old lady's birthday. I just sent my cars with Bigg Deee.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

REGAL IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....YOU LIKE THE 6?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11360273
> *Didn't go.   Today is the old lady's birthday. I just sent my cars with Bigg Deee.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 16 2008, 06:34 PM~11361320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so funny? :uh:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that regal is bad ass. I can see that cruzin down crenshaw. that benz is bad too


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man tha mecadies is kick ass clean . 
ALL GQ 

but the regal is straight in yo face GanGstA
the back shot looks cool with the ass all droped.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11361959
> *It's workable.
> What's so funny? :uh:
> *


 :uh: just needs a 65 rag to finish


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That regal is clean homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hey Marcus, how was your babies mamas bday.......

thought you might want a pic of your 61 at the show with Ulisis 61


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11364053
> *hey Marcus, how was your babies mamas bday.......
> 
> thought you might want a pic of your 61 at the show with Ulisis 61
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MARCUS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11378291
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good lil homie..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Coming Soon...............


















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SON OF A BITCH SMALLZ YOUR KILLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Aug 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11387503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11387515
> *SON OF A BITCH SMALLZ YOUR KILLING ME :biggrin:
> *


You an't shit talkin here ! Makes my pen work look like shit ! 

Way to pimp that shit smalls ! I got to steal that roof treatment for my next Caddy build !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11387480
> *Coming Soon...............
> 
> 
> ...




once again............ hella nice work man!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 DAYMN HOMIE LOOKS HELLA CLEAN BRO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 07:43 PM~11387480
> *Coming Soon...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 And so it begins.............. the battle for the tightest Lac! J/K :biggrin: Wish I knew how to pinstripe, great job as always, now let me put it in switches :cheesy: !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 AM~11390770
> *:0  And so it begins.............. the battle for the tightest Lac! J/K :biggrin:  Wish I knew how to pinstripe, great job as always, now let me put it in switches  :cheesy: !
> *


 :uh:  ***** have you lost it????


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11391651
> *:uh:  ***** have you lost it????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was thinking the same thing....

Hey Marcus, PM me your cell # again. I got a new phone and lost all my #'s


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think after the 63 Build off for the club we should do either the Caddy kit or the 58 ! I Know Me , Smallz, Tatman, Marinate, Biggs, Twinn, have done a few of these caddies up real nice so maybe we should aim for the 58 !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 08:40 AM~11392035
> *I think  after  the  63  Build  off  for  the  club  we  should  do  either  the  Caddy  kit  or  the  58 !  I  Know  Me ,  Smallz,  Tatman, Marinate, Biggs, Twinn,  have  done  a  few  of  these caddies up  real nice  so  maybe  we  should  aim  for  the  58 !
> *


Im down. I never built a 58 b4 anyway.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HMMMMMMM I WONDER IF MY MEMBERSHIP OFFER IS STILL VALID! I JUST SENT A 58' AND CADDY TO CHROMETECH!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn smallz that lac is bad as hell! my fav lac so far! the paint is done with gel pens or actual striping paint


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 20 2008, 11:54 AM~11393620
> *damn smallz that lac is bad as hell! my fav lac so far! the paint is done with gel pens or actual striping paint
> *


 X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2008, 01:43 PM~11393542
> *HMMMMMMM I WONDER IF MY MEMBERSHIP OFFER IS STILL VALID! I JUST SENT A 58' AND CADDY TO CHROMETECH!!!
> *


Fred you can at any time take Hearse Drivers spot on the club list ! Do the I's have the vote ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 08:43 PM~11387480
> *Coming Soon...............
> 
> 
> ...


I SAID DAMN :0 :0 sometimes less is more,perfect example right here :yes: :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 02:42 PM~11395150
> *Fred    you  can    at  any time  take  Hearse Drivers  spot  on the  club  list  !  Do  the    I's    have  the  vote ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11393542
> *HMMMMMMM I WONDER IF MY MEMBERSHIP OFFER IS STILL VALID! I JUST SENT A 58' AND CADDY TO CHROMETECH!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Post updates...I know you got um....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11391651
> *:uh:  ***** have you lost it????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: I knew you'd get a kick out of that... Dont trip, I'll have sumthin just as clean on switches very soon :0 and not flippin over scratchin paint either :biggrin: Good job as always though homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11395556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X10!!!  lookin great marcus :tears: :tears:  I wish i could pick up something


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 29 2008, 11:08 PM~11476674
> *Don't trip Dee.....I got u covered :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where u been?????

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 04:43 PM~11387480
> *Coming Soon...............
> 
> 
> ...


sick work homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 11:52 PM~11564988
> *sick work homie  :0  :0  :0
> *


I agree!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a little something different from me. Thanks to the homie MC562 for hooking me up with the skirts and the inspiration.










:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: cant wait to see this on some 24s


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Sep 10 2008, 05:33 PM~11570420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. This one will be finished by the 20th....Watchout! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any updates on the lac?? its gotta be the nicest done imo!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 05:16 PM~11579485
> *any updates on the lac?? its gotta be the nicest done imo!
> *


Thanks homie but nothing new. I want to get everything chrome for it so its kinda just sitting. Should be done for Cactus Classic in November though.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11581993
> *Thanks homie but nothing new. I want to get everything chrome for it so its kinda just sitting. Should be done for Cactus Classic in November though.
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11581993
> *Thanks homie but nothing new. I want to get everything chrome for it so its kinda just sitting. Should be done for Cactus Classic in November though.
> *



hell yea!! thats bad as fuck!! cant wait.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11393542
> *HMMMMMMM I WONDER IF MY MEMBERSHIP OFFER IS STILL VALID! I JUST SENT A 58' AND CADDY TO CHROMETECH!!!
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 05:16 PM~11579485
> *any updates on the lac?? its gotta be the nicest done imo!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  yup made me step my game up.....






."cough" new Lecab comin soon "cough cough" 4dr resin hopper after that "cough cough" :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:wave:

UPDATES???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 15 2008, 10:45 AM~11606436
> *:wave:
> 
> UPDATES???
> *


 :uh: U'll see on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 10:47 AM~11606458
> *:uh:  U'll see on Saturday. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 15 2008, 10:47 AM~11606458
> *:uh:  U'll see on Saturday. :biggrin:
> *



is it a Tahoe????


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought i'd pull this one back out since my daughter got ahold of my 36. :angry: Interior is pretty much done and the body just needs a little foil and clear.


























:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MARCUS :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Sep 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11682777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11682480
> *I thought i'd pull this one back out since my daughter got ahold of my 36. :angry:  Interior is pretty much done and the body just needs a little foil and clear.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Put that next to dat clean ass benz. Sorry about the 36


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WHERE YOU AT HOMIE...... :dunno: 
































YOU HAVENT BEEN TEXTING AT WORK HAVE YOU hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 08:40 AM~11392035
> *I think  after  the  63  Build  off  for  the  club  we  should  do  either  the  Caddy  kit  or  the  58 !  I  Know  Me ,  Smallz,  Tatman, Marinate, Biggs, Twinn,  have  done  a  few  of  these caddies up  real nice  so  maybe  we  should  aim  for  the  58 !
> *


 :biggrin: ????


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 1 2008, 05:23 PM~11753341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, thanks for shootin me that PM with the link we talked about.

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 3 2008, 10:21 AM~11769259
> *Hey, thanks for shootin me that PM with the link we talked about.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :rant: :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, When are you going to post some more monster trucks....or donks, or what every you call um?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 04:52 PM~11805076
> *Hey, When are you going to post some more monster trucks....or donks, or what every you call um?
> *


It's funny u asked that. I knew u liked em'.










:0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11805154
> *It's funny u asked that. I knew u liked em'.
> 
> 
> ...



better not park my hearse infront of that thing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
like the color what is it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 05:03 PM~11805180
> *better not park my hearse infront of that thing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> like the color what is it?
> *


 :uh: It's called molded plastic. That's an original kit.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:05 PM~11805198
> *:uh: It's called molded plastic. That's an original kit.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:05 PM~11805198
> *:uh: It's called molded plastic. That's an original kit.
> *


no man the color whats the color called


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:09 PM~11805232
> *no man the color whats the color called
> *


it came that color out the box


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 05:10 PM~11805235
> *it came that color out the box
> *


damn thats cool


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11805154
> *It's funny u asked that. I knew u liked em'.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color behind the wheels.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks for sharing....good to see you can follow through with your word and give updates.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11805471
> *I love the color behind the wheels.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for sharing....good to see you can follow through with your word and give updates....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Quit stirring the pot b4 u get ur feelings hurt by Rollin' again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2..... its not hard huh? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 06:00 PM~11805154
> *It's funny u asked that. I knew u liked em'.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! I have an old stock builtup, molded in the same color!

not a huge fan of the big wheels but to each is his own!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11806777
> *nice! I have an old stock builtup, molded in the same color!
> 
> not a huge fan of the big wheels but to each is his own!
> *


I was just messin' with MKD. I'll probably do something different on this one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 11:08 AM~11812280
> *I was just messin' with MKD. I'll probably do something different on this one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11806777
> *nice! I have an old stock builtup, molded in the same color!
> 
> not a huge fan of the big wheels but to each is his own!
> *


72 Impalas and 73 Caprices came prepainted, they're not molded in that color. That's like metallic bronze over doodoo brown plastic. The 72 was a medium metallic blue over matching plastic


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Marcus, Where you in Brea yesterday??

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/smyser-...-down-allegedly

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: :uh: 

Finally got some clear on my Lexus......


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that the same clear as what Biggs uses? :nicoderm: fukkin smooth


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 9 2008, 09:10 AM~11821675
> *Marcus, Where you in Brea yesterday??
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/smyser-...-down-allegedly
> ...


At about 9 p.m., a black man described as 5 feet, 7 inches tall

COULDN'T BEEN MARCUS, THIS GUYS IS 2 FEET TALLER


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11834001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 10 2008, 04:45 PM~11833800
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> Finally got some clear on my Lexus......
> ...


Ride looks wet.....you gotta get some more cases for those rides on the table...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 10 2008, 06:15 PM~11834326
> *Ride looks wet.....you gotta get some more cases for those rides on the table...
> *


Thanks. I want to skip the cases and just buy one big case but they're so expensive.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I told you, mine were 130.00 each and hang on the wall, keeps the room clear........


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 10 2008, 06:22 PM~11834370
> *I told you, mine were 130.00 each and hang on the wall, keeps the room clear........
> *



ONLY 130.00 


BALLER!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :rant: :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 10 2008, 06:25 PM~11834394
> *ONLY 130.00
> BALLER!!!!!!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Not quite....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally done another one......


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

damn ...nice homie, I see you tucked 'em instead of sittin it rite on the top of da tires


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE LEX


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 16 2008, 03:55 PM~11882528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 16 2008, 12:55 PM~11882528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it fellas.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Not really a fan of the Lexus, but damn you made it look good!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING SICK SON


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 16 2008, 04:26 PM~11885118
> *LOOKING SICK SON
> *


x2 that's a bad ASS Lexus DONK!   :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT WORK Mr VASQUEZ! I wanna do one now


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:37 PM~11882361
> *Finally done another one......
> 
> 
> ...



looks great Marcus.... thought u don't tuck tires in your hood...... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 16 2008, 02:46 PM~11883972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THE SMALLZ AND MINIDREAMS INC. PROJECT ABOUT T O GO UNDER THE KNIFE ! CUTTING STARTS ON TUESDAY NIGHT STAY TUNED !*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: HEY L.A. HOMIE :wave: WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTIN' THAT LAC WIT DA SHAVED ROOF?....... SO MINE DONT END UP DA SAME COLOR :uh: :biggrin: . FOR MINE IM THINKIN.....UH I'LL PM YOU :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 12:59 PM~11971229
> *THE SMALLZ AND  MINIDREAMS INC. PROJECT  ABOUT T O  GO  UNDER  THE  KNIFE !  CUTTING  STARTS  ON  TUESDAY NIGHT  STAY  TUNED !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 27 2008, 07:20 PM~11989127
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Damn I wonder what this is gonna be hno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 12:59 PM~11971229
> *THE SMALLZ AND  MINIDREAMS INC. PROJECT  ABOUT T O  GO  UNDER  THE  KNIFE !  CUTTING  STARTS  ON  TUESDAY NIGHT  STAY  TUNED !
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres the start of my trunk setup for the caddy. Gonna add 2 more batteries and 2 more speakers. 










What do u guys think? Should i add or change anything?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

add!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 08:31 PM~12000711
> *add!
> *


So far im gonna add 2 photoetch speaker grilles and wire up the batteries and amps as soon as Bigg Deee brings the other 2 batteries :twak: :biggrin: . What else should i add? Im not to good with the hydros.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

aww well u got it covered bro! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 08:28 PM~12000667
> *Heres the start of my trunk setup for the caddy. Gonna add 2 more batteries and 2 more speakers.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set up homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 09:32 PM~12001539
> *Very nice set up homie
> *


Thanks Rafa. It's just a rough draft. Should look way better after detailing.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:35 PM~12001587
> *Thanks Rafa. It's just a rough draft. Should look way better after detailing.
> *



:biggrin: Those dough's machined pumps? They look good.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 09:37 PM~12001610
> *:biggrin:  Those dough's machined pumps? They look good.
> *


Probably so. I think Biggs gave em' to me......can't remember. I know he gave me the dumps though. Thanks though. :biggrin: Where's ur caddy??


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:41 PM~12001666
> *Probably so. I think Biggs gave em' to me......can't remember. I know he gave me the dumps though. Thanks though. :biggrin:  Where's ur caddy??
> *


Still need to foil it and align the seats that Bigg C pointed out to me so hopefully by the end of the week before the 58 build off. You gonna enter that one? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 09:43 PM~12001708
> *Still need to foil it and align the seats that Bigg C pointed out to me so hopefully by the end of the week before the 58 build off. You gonna enter that one?  :biggrin:
> *


Probably not bro. Although i did buy a 58 all chromed out from Twinn last week. :biggrin: :dunno: hno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:48 PM~12001766
> *Probably not bro. Although i did buy a 58 all chromed out from Twinn last week. :biggrin:  :dunno:  hno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 The perks of living in cali :biggrin: cool cant wait to see it bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant: U work tomorrow?? I have therapy in the morning should be done bye 11 am i can drop them off after that since your in such in a hurry now!! :uh: 

:buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 25 2008, 12:59 PM~11971229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 LOOKING GOOD, DAT THING GONNA LOOK SWEET ALL TOGETHER!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 29 2008, 01:18 PM~12007110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 30 2008, 03:41 AM~12010520
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


X-2..... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps. homies. Heres the trunk setup all done. 
























:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 31 2008, 09:10 PM~12029088
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *




X-2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

really nice


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I SEE OU GOT IT ALL DONE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback homies. This one is coming together slowly but surely. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin real nice ~ 

is that for the baby blu caddy ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

That trunk setup looking good. Just paint it gray and bring it over for my black cadi


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LOOKS SICK BIGGYSMALLS! but man I only have a hand and a half and it didnt take me THAT LONG! GEES :twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 31 2008, 09:12 PM~12030251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah right!!!!!!!! Damn that cadi sure would look good with some chrome on it!!!! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 31 2008, 10:15 PM~12030648
> *Yeah right!!!!!!!! Damn that cadi sure would look good with some chrome on it!!!!  But that's just my opinion.
> *


It sure would. :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Let me guess you need and Engine TOO!!* :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:19 PM~12030682
> *Let me guess you need and Engine TOO!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Al gonna put a fork in my spokes. He's getting nervous.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna be nice and leave the candy 67 at home!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U better watch out he's gonna loosen up all your knock offs


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 31 2008, 10:29 PM~12030755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2008, 10:29 PM~12030759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U better watch out he's gonna loosen up all your knock offs
> *



Gonn get happy on Marcus' chrome and make it milky!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 31 2008, 10:34 PM~12030802
> *Gonn get happy on Marcus' chrome and make it milky!!!!
> *


U a fool Al. Im off to the Halloween party. :wave: :420:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

U gonna pic up ur girl Big Deee?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I hear his hand is feeling better. Just watch out for those cramps he gets when he's gripping something!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks Good homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 06:00 PM~11805154
> *It's funny u asked that. I knew u liked em'.
> 
> 
> ...



howd i miss this?!?!?



please build!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 31 2008, 09:34 PM~12030802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooner or later.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, u watch the news?

They said they already started getting the WhiteHouse ready for Obama......the dug up the Rose garden and planted a Watermelon patch!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

heard Obama gonna be rollin in a Limo on 24's too.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12076388
> *damn, u watch the news?
> 
> They said they already started getting the WhiteHouse ready for Obama......the dug up the Rose garden and planted a Watermelon patch!!!!
> ...


Fuck the watermelon. Give me some grape drank? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I got DRANK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 08:54 PM~12076574
> *Cali got drank too!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :420:*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Send it my way!!!!!!!!! I need cases!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12076574
> *I got DANK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

That too Bigg Dee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GO TO YOUR ROOM! :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright this mofo is pissing me off so im calling it a wrap for the night. Almost done but the fitment is giving me trouble.


















:angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll fix it Smallz!! U can send it wen i get dat ace off ur hands!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD CUZ.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 08:53 PM~12152219
> *I'll fix it Smallz!! U can send it wen i get dat ace off ur hands!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :loco: :nono:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sup BIGGS!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 08:55 PM~12152236
> *THE CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD CUZ.
> *


Thanks Casper.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that caddy is sweet bro
what fitment is givin you shit bro it looks like its all together from those pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 09:56 PM~12152246
> *Sup BIGGS!!!!
> *


WHAT UP DOG. WHAT U BEEN UP TOO.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 09:56 PM~12152268
> *Thanks Casper.
> *


CASPER....IM BLACK CUZ.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:05 PM~12152382
> *CASPER....IM BLACK CUZ.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 09:05 PM~12152382
> *CASPER....IM BLACK CUZ.
> *


Where at?? Wait..................... i don't want to know?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:08 PM~12152425
> *Where at?? Wait..................... i don't want to know?
> *


FROM THE WAIST DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 09:09 PM~12152431
> *FROM THE WAIST DOWN.  :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was from head to toe.................................


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn spiderman needs someone new to fight looks like he got a bit over weight


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SEE YOU WAN'T TO GO THERE AGAIN CAPTAIN TAN-TA-RAN.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 09:21 PM~12152631
> *I SEE YOU WAN'T TO GO THERE AGAIN CAPTAIN TAN-TA-RAN.
> *


Don't tell me u got the MKDisease 2nite. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WHO ME NEVER. :biggrin: 
I BEEN WORKING ALL DAY IN THE DUNGEN GETTING SOME OF THESE CAR'S OUT OF THE WAY. I ONLY GOT A FEW MONTH'S TILL NEXT SEASON OF SHOW'S.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 09:28 PM~12152711
> *WHO ME NEVER.  :biggrin:
> I BEEN WORKING ALL DAY IN THE DUNGEN GETTING SOME OF THESE CAR'S OUT OF THE WAY. I ONLY GOT A FEW MONTH'S TILL NEXT SEASON OF SHOW'S.
> *


I know. U better hustle. Im tryin' to finish this caddy and maybe 2 more before the show next week. hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I GOT THE ONE'S I HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THIS YEAR. NEXT YEAR WILL BE ALL NEW ONE'S.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 09:33 PM~12152775
> *I GOT THE ONE'S I HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THIS YEAR. NEXT YEAR WILL BE ALL NEW ONE'S.
> *


Can't wait to see em'.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:10 PM~12152454
> *I thought it was from head to toe.................................
> 
> 
> ...



*ALL SPANDEX!!!!!!!!!!!! *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just hot GLUE that shit together Brugh!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Caddy is looking sick Marcus....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 09:51 PM~12152179
> *Alright this mofo is pissing me off so im calling it a wrap for the night. Almost done but the fitment is giving me trouble.
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Caddy its Nice man........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 nice caddy bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN SMALLZ THAT CADDY IS VERY SWEET!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*I AINT FALLIN FO THAT BANANA IN THE TAILPIPE SHIT! * :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Hello HELLO!!





































































You ready for next week??? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 11:08 PM~12177288
> *I AINT FALLIN FO THAT BANANA IN THE TAILPIPE SHIT!  :angry:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hello HELLO!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I about fell out of the chair......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12177288
> *I AINT FALLIN FO THAT BANANA IN THE TAILPIPE SHIT!  :angry:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hello HELLO!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well finally done another one. I wasn't gonna show it until after the show on Sunday but fuccit! I ain't got nothing to hide.  :biggrin:  


























































Im no photographer so excuse the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

very shitty looking !


The roof is not likr the kit , nor are the wheels , and your screwed up the trunk set up by adding all that detail ! And Lets not even start on the ugly ass paint job ! 


Your best bet is to just stick it in a box and wrap it up and send it to MINI as a christmas gift ! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Nov 18 2008, 07:09 PM~12195955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gees looks like i failed again Mini. Well I tried.  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The cadillac is looking good bro, but what's up with all that blue cuz. :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 07:21 PM~12196080
> *The cadillac is looking good bro, but what's up with all that blue cuz. :0
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 08:24 PM~12196109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:tears: ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! Looks JAW DROPPING CLEAN Marcus VASQUEZ! Great work SON!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 07:39 PM~12196282
> *:tears: ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!! Looks DRAW DROPPING CLEAN Marcus VASQUEZ! Great work DAD!
> *


 :uh:  :happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Caddy brother!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 09:24 PM~12196109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

KEEP ON BUILDING THEM CLEAN AS RIDE'S MY *****.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ABOUT TIME MARCUS MARTINEZ THAT CADDY LOOKS GANGSTA :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 well'p,... damn homie.........So clean it makes me wanna hang up the switchbox for a while and put it down with a showcar or two!!!!  Congrats on another one done bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 11:22 PM~12196814
> *KEEP ON BUILDING THEM CLEAN AS RIDE'S MY *****.
> 
> 
> ...


Dont just let me smell it , Let me inhale it ! Man thats to bad ! I just quit smoking yesterday ! Watch out white boy i an't hit the motherfucker yet damn !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2008, 11:29 PM~12198471
> *Dont  just  let  me  smell it  ,  Let  me  inhale it ! Man  thats  to  bad  !  I  just  quit smoking yesterday !  Watch  out  white  boy  i  an't  hit the motherfucker  yet  damn !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 02:35 AM~12198501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Caddy is clean bro !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Dont be jealous Vasquez Here you go!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Dennis. U just destroyed my night! :barf:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bigg Deee


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That guy in the back an't black what the hell !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2008, 11:54 PM~12198587
> *That  guy  in  the  back  an't  black  what the  hell !
> *


He's light skinned Mini.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Go to bed Bigg Deee!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That aint me I only have Drunken socks ON!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 02:59 AM~12198611
> *Go to bed Bigg Deee!
> 
> 
> ...


WHO GOT INTO BIGG C's PERSONAL PHOTO' S !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 03:10 AM~12198680
> *WHO  GOT  INTO  BIGG  C's  PERSONAL  PHOTO' S !
> *


I'm a big sob, but not even close to that big... dick! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats a badass caddy Smallz came out sweet homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

how's the undercarriage look? pics?
:angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 19 2008, 07:51 PM~12205566
> *how's the undercarriage look? pics?
> :angry:
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Beetlejuice....?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Nov 19 2008, 06:38 PM~12205434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro. Will get some 2morrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin: 


























Should be done by 2morrow....I hope. :banghead: :420:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 10:46 PM~12250740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's so funny?? :angry: Ur always picking on me.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Nice homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT LOOK'S GOOD BRO. :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 11:49 PM~12250758
> *What's so funny?? :angry:  Ur always picking on me.
> *


HELLO!! HELLO!!!!!! GOD DAMMIT HELLO!!!!!!! 












































I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 PM~12250837
> *:biggrin:
> 
> HELLO!! HELLO!!!!!! GOD DAMMIT HELLO!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 11:29 PM~12250627
> *Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 uh oh I see 13"s in the background ....how did it look ? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Build Marcus.......nice n clean


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12250627
> *Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice smallz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anything New???


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 07:29 AM~12250627
> *Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SMALLZ THAT CAR LOOKS NICE........LIKE THE BLUE COLOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool rides for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 02:29 AM~12250627
> *Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats bad as fawk bro...................... any updates?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comps everyone. No updates though.  The fitment is once again giving me trouble and I don't wanna get mad and break it so i'll let it sit for a while. :angry: Well that and everything else. I haven't had much time to build lately. And im kinda burnt out. Hope to get the feeling back soon though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:29 PM~12250627
> *Well I was trying to finish this one for the show but it didn't quite make it. It was my little secret project. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the windshield i was tellin MKD904 about looking good homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2008, 12:53 AM~12321179
> *thats the windshield i was tellin MKD904 about  looking good homie
> *


 :biggrin: I got ya homie.....Roger is building a 32 with that windshield...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I had the day off so I pulled this one out and foiled it up and did the interior. It was too ugly outside too clear so hopefully 2morrow. Thanks Raider Pride for the paint job..... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD CUZ. :0 BRING IT ON DOWN I WILL CLEAR THAT BAD BOY IN THIS WEATHER.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like this one Smallz......nice and clean....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN SMALLZ!!!!!!!!!! TEARIN IT UP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 4 2008, 03:32 PM~12338508
> *Well I had the day off so I pulled this one out and foiled it up and did the interior. It was too ugly outside too clear so hopefully 2morrow. Thanks Raider Pride for the paint job..... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 4 2008, 06:32 PM~12338508
> *Well I had the day off so I pulled this one out and foiled it up and did the interior. It was too ugly outside too clear so hopefully 2morrow. Thanks Raider Pride for the paint job..... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



glad u finally doing something with the 65. Good to know it's gonna turn out great :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam nice tangpala lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 5 2008, 02:32 AM~12338508
> *Well I had the day off so I pulled this one out and foiled it up and did the interior. It was too ugly outside too clear so hopefully 2morrow. Thanks Raider Pride for the paint job..... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SMALLZ LOOKING REALL GOOD interior IS SO SMOOTH


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks homies. The clear on the 65 kinda needs work but this one will also be done soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 08:57 PM~12468998
> *Thanks homies. The clear on the 65 kinda needs work but this one will also be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...




THATS CLEAN AS HELL BRO


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin it....nice job...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides marcus!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

59 IS LOOKING GOOD KINFOLK! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 18 2008, 04:59 PM~12469008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marinate. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 07:21 PM~12469176
> *Thanks homie.
> :cheesy:
> Thanks Marky Mark.
> ...


HAVE TO PULL MINES OUT & FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 05:24 PM~12469203
> *HAVE TO PULL MINES OUT & FINISH IT :biggrin:
> *


Getter done!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

smallz all the rides lookin good as usual homie!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2008, 05:27 PM~12469225
> *smallz all the rides lookin good as usual homie!
> *


Thanks bro. I gotta learn how to take better pics cuz they do no justice. Or maybe my cam is just a POS. :dunno:  :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 06:29 PM~12469249
> *Thanks bro. I gotta learn how to take better pics cuz they do no justice. Or maybe my cam is just a POS. :dunno:    :banghead:
> *


That 59 is looking good bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 I SEEN THIS ONE IN PERSON AND ITS BAD ASS LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2008, 06:45 PM~12469421
> *That 59 is looking good bro.
> *





 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 18 2008, 09:54 PM~12471390
> *:0 I SEEN THIS ONE IN PERSON AND ITS BAD ASS LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


I wish I could see it in person....No invite to me.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 65 and 59 are lookin sweet Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i like the orange on the 65


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 19 2008, 10:26 PM~12479461
> *nice i like the orange on the 65
> *




X-2 you know what else that orange would look good on...................... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 05:57 PM~12468998
> *Thanks homies. The clear on the 65 kinda needs work but this one will also be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...



damn fool....gimme that 65 back and I'll clear it for u so u can finish it up..i know u have my number.. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what u drinking tonight Marcus?????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt

Where u been hideing?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

'65 lookn' good Smallz


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

get off the computer and get back to work on the 65


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Soon soon soon homies. I got 4 cars that r 90% done but i just been kinda stressed out and sick. They'll b done within the next 2 weeks though. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946856
> *Soon soon soon homies. I got 4 cars that r 90% done but i just been kinda stressed out and sick. They'll b done within the next 2 weeks though. :biggrin:
> *


That's what happen's when you get some of that good young pussy. I know how you feel, that shit had me gone from building for 6 month's. :biggrin: Untill twinn came down and put me in rehab.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Feb 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12946856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :nono:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:58 PM~12946937
> *^^^ That's my story....and im stickin' with it.
> :no:  :no:  :nono:
> *


OkOk that's your story, I'll let you tell it. But the first part of being addicted is Deniel. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:02 PM~12946994
> *OkOk that's your story, I'll let you tell it.  But the first part of being an addicted is Deniel.  :biggrin:
> *


Im just not ready to give it up yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:06 PM~12947043
> *Im just not ready to give it up yet. :biggrin:
> *


I just got me another 20yo Victim to play with the other day. I will send you pic's later. :0 :biggrin:  What having money and a nice car can get you these day's. It's like shooting fish in a bucket.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12947121
> *I just got me another 20yo Victim to play with the other day. I will send you pic's later.  :0  :biggrin:   What having money and a nice car can get you these day's. It's like shooting fish in a bucket.
> *


Alright. Don't go relapsing. Ur off 2 a good start for the year.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:17 PM~12947145
> *Alright. Don't go relapsing. Ur off 2 a good start for the year.
> *


Not with this one. Between her work and going to College, I can only see her Friday & Saturday Night.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THINKING THAT IS WHAT GOT ME CAUGHT UP! :twak:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12947121
> *I just got me another 20yo Victim to play with the other day. I will send you pic's later.  :0  :biggrin:   What having money and a nice car can get you these day's. It's like shooting fish in a bucket.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: J/K CARNAL!!! DAMN WISH I HAD ME A 20yo!! I GUESS I'LL STICK WITH THE 23yr OLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12947428
> *Not with this one. Between her work and going to College, I can only see her Friday & Saturday Night.
> *


Didn't know Roger went back to school??





U trying to make Marcus jealous cause he hasn't been spending any time with u??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*HELLO! HELLO! * :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 23 2009, 12:59 PM~13363870
> *HELLO! HELLO!  :angry:
> *


Y the mad face little dee? I thought we were pals..lol


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn Brown Black drama in South Central again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2009, 06:08 AM~13371791
> *damn Brown Black drama in South Central again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:42 PM~13562815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 13 2009, 01:42 PM~13562815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im building.....Slowly but surely.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a little something else on the table......  
































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

WHAT UP MARCUS THE RIDE LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Apr 15 2009, 07:27 PM~13588557
> *WHAT UP MARCUS THE RIDE LOOKS GOOD!!!
> *


Thanks David. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Apr 15 2009, 07:27 PM~13588557
> *WHAT UP MARCUS THE RIDE LOOKS GOOD!!!
> *


X10 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

is that the one BIGGS had?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wassup big baller. Breaking out the big guns?

Hadn't seen that one in awhile. Was wondering where it went. 

U stick 24's on that wagon yet?

U know u gonna!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 16 2009, 09:18 AM~13593665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24's??? Hell naw!!!! But this ride sure would look nice with some chrome.....


























Huh Al????? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

calm down, you'll get your chrome soon, get back to your caddi buildoff and get a couple of those other projects done.....


Don't make me raise my pimp hand...... :h5:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 29 2009, 08:32 PM~13736406
> *calm down, you'll get your chrome soon, get back to your caddi buildoff and get a couple of those other projects done.....
> Don't make me raise my pimp hand...... :h5:
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo homie you get my PM?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

My first two for the year. I know....im a slaccer huh...lol



















































































































:biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

they look good marcus! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ABOUT TIME ON THE 32 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels+May 21 2009, 11:03 AM~13958198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey smallz hit me up on a pm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE 32 IS CLEAN SMALLZ !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+May 21 2009, 11:10 AM~13958289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini. I had it sittin here for months but i lost some parts and finally found em' a couple of days ago.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 21 2009, 01:28 PM~13958490
> *pm sent.
> Thanks Mini. I had it sittin here for months but i lost some parts and finally found em' a couple of days ago.
> *



AN'T THAT THE MKD CHASER BUILD ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2009, 11:30 AM~13958504
> *AN'T THAT  THE  MKD  CHASER BUILD  ?
> *


Yeah. I originally built it 2 fuck with him but i lost the exhaust pipes and some other shit. Oh well....it's done now but in the mean time i just found other ways to mess with him...lol


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIG GOOD MARCUS :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angry: Nice rides MR! :angry: Jk They look good bro you ready for the impy build or what ??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2009, 11:30 AM~13958504
> *AN'T THAT  THE  MKD  CHASER BUILD  ?
> *


He tried hard.......


























:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Build came out nice Marcus....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That build came out nice bro!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 21 2009, 11:28 AM~13958490
> *pm sent.
> Thanks Mini. I had it sittin here for months but i lost some parts and finally found em' a couple of days ago.
> *



were they under all that dust on the desk from not building for so long :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES MARCUS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 08:18 PM~13974461
> *NICE RIDES MARCUS!
> *


X-2. looking good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 22 2009, 03:09 AM~13962703
> *He tried hard.......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Nice ride!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 21 2009, 08:09 PM~13962703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I was just gonna bump but y not with a pic? :biggrin: This should b done for the show on Sunday. Updates soon Raider Pride. :uh:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ride looks good smallz


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14419382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that my 65 in the background?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 8 2009, 10:40 PM~14419519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's my car punk!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

too busy to post updates


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's my car punk!!!!





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 8 2009, 10:48 PM~14419622
> *too busy to post updates
> 
> 
> ...


Naw...just haven't really been building anything. Time to get back to the bench though. I been off too long.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

u want these pics to add to your collection


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 8 2009, 10:53 PM~14419675
> *u want these pics to add to your collection
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave: the 59 looks good marcus! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14419382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks CLEAN!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

really nice 9 bro, good to see some work. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14419382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VREY NICE MARCUS CANT WAIT TO SEE IN PERSON


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

SICK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

wow!that 59 looks good smallz! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14419382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean bro clean


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels+Jul 9 2009, 12:30 AM~14420524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comps. everybody. God knows I need it...lol Got the interior started but not much. A lot of touching up needed.... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> I was just gonna bump but y not with a pic? :biggrin: This should b done for the show on Sunday. Updates soon Raider Pride. :uh:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> damn smallz thats fuckin bad bro, i cant wait to get to my 59


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> > I was just gonna bump but y not with a pic? :biggrin: This should b done for the show on Sunday. Updates soon Raider Pride. :uh:
> > [/quote
> > damn smallz thats fuckin bad bro, i cant wait to get to my 59
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

that 59 looks good Marcus, gonna look sweet if you finish it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP BROTHER RIDES LOOKING KILLER!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what up smallz 59 looking good bro who built it for u homie :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: !!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jul 16 2009, 09:55 PM~14499323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala looks killer bro! Glad to see you building something again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 16 2009, 06:17 PM~14498949
> *Thanks for the comps. everybody. God knows I need it...lol Got the interior started but not much. A lot of touching up needed.... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


gonna look fukkin sweet homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies homies. Im tired of looking at this one so Im calling it done. Just a little curbside build. Painted by Raider Pride.

















































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice homie.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks really nice smallz


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 04:32 PM~14529030
> *Looks nice homie.
> *


Thanks Patrick.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 04:34 PM~14529048
> *Thanks Patrick.
> *


Great interior detail. Where did you get the cable for the switch box? You coil that on your own?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 04:36 PM~14529073
> *Great interior detail. Where did you get the cable for the switch box? You coil that on your own?
> *


It's regular detail wire. Just wrap it around something.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:34 PM~14529046
> *looks really nice smallz
> *


Thanks dog.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like it.....looks good....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Martha said to tell you hello, But i told her you don't need anymore baby momma drama. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 04:54 PM~14529303
> *It's regular detail wire. Just wrap it around something.
> *


Thanks man. I appreciate the knowledge. The ride looks great man!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2009, 05:03 PM~14529401
> *I like it.....looks good....  DID YOU BUILD IT????....    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO...I REALLY LIKE THAT RED CADDY U TOOK TO THE MEETING THE OTHER NITE....ITS CLEAN BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ride looks awesome bro!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 05:25 PM~14529756
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO...I REALLY LIKE THAT RED CADDY U TOOK TO THE MEETING THE OTHER NITE....ITS CLEAN BRO!
> *


X2 THAT SHIT IS FRESH .


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14528981
> *[
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE YOU BEEN LAYING DOWN ON THE STREET LIKE MINI TO TAKE PICS!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2009, 11:09 PM~14532644
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU BEEN LAYING DOWN ON THE STREET LIKE MINI TO TAKE PICS!!!!
> *


shit man if I could build one that nice I would lay my ass down in the middle of a 4 lane highway at rush hour to get a pic !!!!!!!!
between this one and the 59 you just built they are nice man !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 07:27 PM~14528981
> *Thanks for the replies homies. Im tired of looking at this one so Im calling it done. Just a little curbside build. Painted by Raider Pride.
> 
> 
> ...





sick ass color


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14528981
> *Thanks for the replies homies. Im tired of looking at this one so Im calling it done. Just a little curbside build. Painted by Raider Pride.
> 
> 
> ...


ABOUT DAMM TIME LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jul 20 2009, 05:03 PM~14529401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 25 2009, 01:42 PM~14579693
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

Got bored waiting for paint to dry so i started messing with this today. Everyone else has one so what the hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582946
> *:wave:
> 
> Got bored waiting for paint to dry so i started messing with this today. Everyone else has one so what the hell. :biggrin:
> ...


NICE...Who built it ?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks GOOD CHUMP! but not only is your trunk line messed up on this one but the WHOLE DAMN TRUNK IS MISSING   What's going on CLEATUS!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14582958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14582958
> *NICE...Who built it ?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LIKE ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Another project started while i was bored again. Just thought i'd share. Maybe i'll change my name to rollinolsmallz...lol 


























Thanks to the birthday boy for the hookup. :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 04:36 PM~14619394
> *Another project started while i was bored again. Just thought i'd share. Maybe i'll change my name to rollinolsmallz...lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14619394
> *Another project started while i was bored again. Just thought i'd share. Maybe i'll change my name to rollinolsmallz...lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nice 4 door man. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I keep the temp at 65 like the impala 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:
hey chump wea u @ fool 
:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2009, 08:53 PM~13736730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roll call Big G. HYdrohype trying to pick his jaw off the table...
You know your bad that nothing new! I keep looking at this video though
I want to see the other lady pull something out...and stick it to the bitch the hit her!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582946
> *:wave:
> 
> Got bored waiting for paint to dry so i started messing with this today. Everyone else has one so what the hell. :biggrin:
> ...



 wtf? everyone has one of these I havent seen any, I been waiting to see sum. da sunroof looks good too bro damn good combo


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 11:42 AM~15460953
> * wtf?  everyone has one of these I havent seen any, I been waiting to see sum. da sunroof looks good too bro damn good combo
> *


there are a few guys who made these smallz, biggs, mini even made a movie on how to make one and i got mine getting the approval from biggs 










Here is biggs ride


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Man I love those non-SS 64s


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 25 2009, 01:24 PM~15461494
> *there are a few guys who made these smallz, biggs, mini even made a movie on how to make one and i got mine getting the approval from biggs
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally got some paint on my caddy but i hate the color. Gonna go with a grey top and panels for now. Just trying to build something. :uh: What do u guys think?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's past your bed time Cletus......Caddy looks good, but ditch the gold wheels.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What r u doing up so late Michael??? And u don't have to lie...I know the color sucks! :uh: :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 21 2009, 01:00 AM~16044473
> *Finally got some paint on my caddy but i hate the color. Gonna go with a grey top and panels for now. Just trying to build something. :uh:  What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good marcus  but i got to with mike ditch the gold rims :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 21 2009, 02:00 AM~16044473
> *Finally got some paint on my caddy but i hate the color. Gonna go with a grey top and panels for now. Just trying to build something. :uh:  What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


use it as a base and shoot another color over it if u don't like it.....

what color is it???


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

looking good marcus!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice caddy. The color and the wheels look ok dog.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I love that style of caddy Nice color but I agree with everyone else no gold :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas. No gold wheels. Here it is with the top and panels sprayed. I think it toned down the color a little bit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16283479
> *Thanks fellas. No gold wheels. Here it is with the top and panels sprayed. I think it toned down the color a little bit.
> 
> 
> ...





yiz zir :biggrin: nice color combo  


and i still got my eye on that 58 in the background :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good smallz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16283479
> *Thanks fellas. No gold wheels. Here it is with the top and panels sprayed. I think it toned down the color a little bit.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good marcus like the color on it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks nice bro. Good to see you back at the bench.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283479
> *Thanks fellas. No gold wheels. Here it is with the top and panels sprayed. I think it toned down the color a little bit.
> 
> 
> ...




looking good..color looks better


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas. It's actually already foiled, just can't find the time to clear it. Working on the trunk setup. Pics later.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14528981
> *Thanks for the replies homies. Im tired of looking at this one so Im calling it done. Just a little curbside build. Painted by Raider Pride.
> 
> 
> ...


Did I overlooked this one..?? Looks SUPER clean!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 03:08 PM~15462870
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Man I love those non-SS 64s
> *


i wish they made a photoetch set where u could just shave the SS moldings and put on a photoetch non-SS trim...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16283479
> *Thanks fellas. No gold wheels. Here it is with the top and panels sprayed. I think it toned down the color a little bit.
> 
> 
> ...


looks great!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on the caddy.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2010, 01:20 AM~16286888
> *i wish they made a photoetch set where u could just shave the SS moldings and put on a photoetch non-SS trim...
> *


X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 14 2010, 09:45 PM~16296583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin: supp smallz


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2010, 04:40 PM~16303840
> *  :wow:  :biggrin: supp smallz
> *


Wassup homie!!! :wave: 

Well heres where im going with the trunk setup. Been kinda stumped but i knew i wanted a whole bunch of batteries and still show the speaker box. Still gotta paint and wire up the batteries though. 


















Sorry for the shitty pics. Came from my iphone.

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: ADD ONE MORE PUMP! :biggrin: DOUBLE PUMP TO THE NOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2010, 08:07 PM~16304424
> *:wow: ADD ONE MORE PUMP! :biggrin: DOUBLE PUMP TO THE NOSE! :biggrin:
> *



or run a piston to the nose :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2010, 08:14 PM~16304482
> *or run a piston to the nose :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0 THAT 2!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 15 2010, 06:07 PM~16304424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its in the works. I was thinking the same thing. Only thing is the room. Those aluminum pumps are huge. But i think i got some smaller chrome ones i can use.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE LITTLE SPACE BETWEEN THE BATTERIES IS PERFECT!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2010, 06:29 PM~16304667
> *THE LITTLE SPACE BETWEEN THE BATTERIES IS PERFECT!
> *


It looks good until u actually try putting shit in there...lol. And then the smaller pumps look out of scale compared to the batteries. I may have to change the amount of batteries. I'll work something out.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WUD UP LIL HOMIE? THAT LAC IS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 15 2010, 07:05 PM~16305059
> *WUD UP LIL HOMIE? THAT LAC IS LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


What's the word thunderbird??? Long time no hear or see. Take it easy and if things get too hard just get breezy...lol. Holla at me homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 15 2010, 08:09 PM~16305098
> *What's the word thunderbird??? Long time no hear or see. Take it easy and if things get too hard just get breezy...lol. Holla at me homie.
> *


CALL ME FOO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 15 2010, 07:10 PM~16305110
> *CALL ME FOO
> *


Pm me ur number. I lost my phone.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 15 2010, 08:11 PM~16305119
> *Pm me ur number. I lost my phone.
> *


SENT!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Smallz,May 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10748315
61 coming along. Just gotta put the guts and motor together. Should be done by this weekend. :biggrin: 


























:0 :0
















for the homie smallz............................... and where did you get the up top for the 61?................ hit me up man


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> damn thats clean right there


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

Post them in some free blog site, and give us link.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 15 2010, 08:40 PM~16304815
> *It looks good until u actually try putting shit in there...lol. And then the smaller pumps look out of scale compared to the batteries. I may have to change the amount of batteries. I'll work something out.
> *



looks perfect run the two plastic pumps for the rear if you have them and then the aluminum one in the middle for a piston the tank is a little bigger it may look scale  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 10 2010, 06:32 AM~16570315
> *Hi,
> 
> Post them in some free blog site, and give us link.
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Cadillac Steering


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 15 2010, 08:12 AM~16617102
> *Regards,
> Khushbu Malik
> Cadillac Steering
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > damn thats clean right there
> 
> 
> X10!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > damn thats clean right there
> 
> 
> 
> X 1000 ! hey Smallz where's that uptop from ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2010, 06:20 PM~16509717
> *Smallz,May 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10748315
> 61 coming along. Just gotta put the guts and motor together. Should be done by this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

UPDATES????? :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 11 2007, 01:36 AM~8974721
> *Well like i said, havent built a model in over a year. And even before that i was still a beginner. Heres a little somethin to get back in the mood. Nothin spectacular but what the hell. Im on this site to learn and share.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of kit is that? :wow: where did you get it from


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 AM~16741129
> *what kind of kit is that? :wow:  where did you get it from
> *


its a Johan cutlass theyre all over the place i forgot the year tho


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16741916
> *its a Johan cutlass theyre all over the place i forgot the year tho
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. The 61 uptop is actually for a 63. Just reshaped the quarter windows and added a piece of styrene across the back. 

The Cutlass is a 75. 

My snow bunny was supposed to b posting some pics for me but I don't know what happened. That's y I bumped my topic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice 61!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 27 2010, 02:20 PM~16743321
> *Nice 61!!!
> *


Thanks bro. It now belongs to 66chevyvalleeros..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will, just haven't had a chance.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 27 2010, 05:06 PM~16744447
> *I will, just haven't had a chance.
> *


 :uh: 
Thanks anyway snowbunny...



Finally finished my 59 awhile ago. Heres a few pics. Thanks for looking.


























































Sorry for the crappy pics. My camera sucks.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16875605
> *And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






thats too sick! i need one of them 4 doors


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16875568
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



You killin' it with these homie!

the '59 is outragous !!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that lac i always favored the 4 door caddys


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16875568
> *:uh:
> Thanks anyway snowbunny...
> Finally finished my 59 awhile ago. Heres a few pics. Thanks for looking.
> ...


No time.....Sorry...Build look good though...I hear that 59 got you a 1st place in Ventura????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

59 ok


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

SIk work bro, like the 4 door caddy :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: bulids are lookin good.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 PM~16875568
> *:uh:
> Thanks anyway snowbunny...
> Finally finished my 59 awhile ago. Heres a few pics. Thanks for looking.
> ...


damnnnnnnnn smalz that is so fresh and so clean  color combo works well sick detail


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 07:25 PM~16875605
> *And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn marcus that caddy and the 59 are lookn sweet bro  :wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A HOMIE YOU KNOW THAT 59 IS :thumbsup: , KEEP EM COMING ....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> thats too sick! i need one of them 4 doors


Thanks bro.



> You killin' it with these homie!
> 
> the '59 is outragous !!!


Thanks.



> i like that lac i always favored the 4 door caddys


  



> No time.....Sorry...Build look good though...I hear that 59 got you a 1st place in Ventura????


Whatever snowbunny. And u heard right. :uh:  :biggrin: 



> 59 ok


 :tongue: 



> Nice work in here.


Thanks Low.



> SIk work bro, like the 4 door caddy :biggrin:


  



> :wave: bulids are lookin good.


Thanks Pancho.



> damnnnnnnnn smalz that is so fresh and so clean  color combo works well sick detail


Thanks dog. It looks way better in person.



> damn marcus that caddy and the 59 are lookn sweet bro  :wow:


Thanks Frank. See u next week right???



> A HOMIE YOU KNOW THAT 59 IS :thumbsup: , KEEP EM COMING ....


Thanks homie. Im trying to finish up that lac for next week.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice rides smallz


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2010, 09:20 AM~16509717
> *Smallz,May 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10748315
> 61 coming along. Just gotta put the guts and motor together. Should be done by this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


God I love this color,, I love this Top... rims are bad ass too!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16875605
> *And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



did u do the pinstripping ? :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Marcus


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet ass 4 dr Smallz! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 08:51 PM~16875920
> *You killin' it with these homie!
> 
> the '59 is outragous !!!
> ...


x100 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 13 2010, 06:44 AM~16879053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vasquez.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Thanks for the compliments everybody. Im no photographer but heres a few outside shots...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!

That is some wet paint !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 07:25 PM~16875605
> *And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love this color combo :thumbsup: , you got down homie . Keep em coming .....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16875605
> *And a few updates on the brougham. Should be done for next week. Still working on the door panels. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SWEEEEEET... :yes: :thumbsup: The 70 is baddass too Smalls! :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP MARCUS :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i like !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 29 2010, 11:47 AM~17342178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me too........ thats why its at my house now......lol


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12195942
> *Well finally done another one. I wasn't gonna show it until after the show on Sunday but fuccit! I ain't got nothing to hide.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BADDES CADY EVER


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 29 2010, 12:47 PM~17342178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT PURPLE


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that lac is badass perfect color for a lac imo


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> > Thanks for the compliments everybody. Im no photographer but heres a few outside shots...........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17342178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Another killer bro..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on the Best Engine at the SoCal NNL and the best lowrider at the Barris show Marcus....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2010, 08:20 AM~17441250
> *congrats on the Best Engine at the SoCal NNL and the best lowrider at the Barris show Marcus....
> *


X2!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2010, 06:20 AM~17441250
> *congrats on the Best Engine at the SoCal NNL and the best lowrider at the Barris show Marcus....
> *


Congrats bro any pics of the winning cars???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12195942
> *Well finally done another one. I wasn't gonna show it until after the show on Sunday but fuccit! I ain't got nothing to hide.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damit ama have to command u to build me something similar but a 4 door :cheesy: ...ill even send u some of the paint from my car  

i really like that fucking cady man on the reals


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

WHAT IT DOOOOOOO SUCKA FREE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

BUMP!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 21 2010, 07:42 PM~19388102
> *BUMP!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19388181
> *WHERES THE UPDATES :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Dec 21 2010, 05:42 PM~19388102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2010, 06:18 PM~19388443
> *:wow: :scrutinize: hno:
> X2 :cheesy:
> *


X3!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 PM~16875568
> *:uh:
> Thanks anyway snowbunny...
> Finally finished my 59 awhile ago. Heres a few pics. Thanks for looking.
> ...


nice ride


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work man... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19388181
> *WHERES THE UPDATES :biggrin:
> *


No updates fellas....he's not a builder any more. Now he just collects and ninjas his way into everyone elses topics.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2010, 11:57 AM~19394570
> *No updates fellas....he's not a builder any more.  Now he just collects and ninjas his way into everyone elses topics.
> *


 
He wasn't that good anyways :0 







Jk great builder here :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.


























It still needs a little work in the trunk area to be done correctly. But for the most part it's coming along okay. Hopefully the rain eases up so i can do some painting this weekend.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2010, 09:17 PM~19398857
> *It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice restart bro need a paint job


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2010, 06:17 PM~19398857
> *It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


i know how u feel bro... 2010 been rough... 60 is looking good... bout time i see one with a corrected trunk....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Dec 22 2010, 08:33 PM~19399043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it's been rough. And im getting ready to move. Trying to get this done before i gotta pack away all my model stuff. And the trunk is a pain but i remembered i had to do the same for my 58. Gotta do it right...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin real nice! Good to see you found some time to work on something


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2010, 09:17 PM~19398857
> *It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


 i fuckin love that uptop.. did you do that from a 59? if my friend see's that? he is going to kick my ass!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good Marcus....Keep the building alive....good luck with the move..Once you move we gotta have a build day.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 22 2010, 09:27 PM~19399512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael. Im trying. Build day huh? Now u know ur scared to come west of the 605 Michael. hno: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2010, 09:17 PM~19398857
> *It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19398857
> *It's been a minute but im still around. Just haven't been having the time or patience lately to build anything. Thanks for the compliments guys. Heres what i started working on the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


nice start marcus


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't seem to get a build finished so i just decided to paint. Just a little something i thought i'd share. Maybe i'll get the bug back soon.:happysad:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks good Smallz! did the 60 come with the up top? if not, where'd you come across it?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice marcus call me bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Its been a while but i'm back at it. Pulled this one out to finish up.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope you do get the bug back soon . . . Clean as that lac is I think you already there. And that 60 has alot of potential! Man I stilk trip off that blue lexo in the background . . . Jus clean!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> I hope you do get the bug back soon . . . Clean as that lac is I think you already there. And that 60 has alot of potential! Man I stilk trip off that blue lexo in the background . . . Jus clean!


Thanks bro. I'm trying.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good brother glad ur back to buildin if u need anything hit me up


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:good to have ya back


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!! That Lac is bad as FUUUUUUUUU.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Marcus that's what's up clowning with that 90d lac and the 60 looks perfect cut down trunk 59 top fits ok ? Or did you modify it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good smallz :thumbsup: getem done


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Feels good to be back.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome back bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats up brotha


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

warsr67 said:


> welcome back bro.


Thanks Willie!



MC562 said:


> Whats up brotha


Wassup Vasquez! Call me sometime. Geez!!!...lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's what's up Marcus got the true fleetwood trim on it got rid of the.coupe trim and you got the blinkers on the header panel I'll post up my coast one lac in my thread later that I did all that too including puting the filler panels in it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

60 looking good. 

About time you finish that Caddi.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the caddy is badass smallz! nice detail in the trunk!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> That's what's up Marcus got the true fleetwood trim on it got rid of the.coupe trim and you got the blinkers on the header panel I'll post up my coast one lac in my thread later that I did all that too including puting the filler panels in it


Just tried to put my own twist on it. Post pics.



RaiderPride said:


> 60 looking good.
> 
> About time you finish that Caddi.....


Yeah yeah yeah.



hocknberry said:


> the caddy is badass smallz! nice detail in the trunk!


Thanks bro. It fell apart and i had to redo it. Nothing like the first time i did it but thats what its gonna be.....lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Smallz said:


> Its been a while but i'm back at it. Pulled this one out to finish up.


Who the fukk is this guy?? :roflmao: Bro this caddy is CLEAN!! Love the color combo. Detail and that 4 door is just KILLER! Nice work man! How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Pillow. Back seats  did you do 90 door panels too


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

First one done for the year! 


































And a few outside shots. 


























Had a few fitment problems that reminded me why I don't like resin but it's done...finally...lol


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Double post again...lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Came out sick homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Beautiful Caddy bro!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> Came out sick homie


Thanks bro. Scrapin my rust off...lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!! That's badass!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

now just gotta get your boy down the street to get back on the table too and build again....you know....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im speechless bro excellent work


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

lookin good smallz!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Feels good to finally finish something. 

And I'm trying Al. But I think it's a lost cause...lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that caddy turned out solid! !!!!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats a Uhh Nice ahem yeah a real nice ( cough ) uhh cadillac you got uhh there ahem (cough)....WANNA SELL IT !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

This came out really sharp.Very nice detail, clean work, as always. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Caddi came out clean smallz glad to see you out of retirement :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas! 

Started this one a while back for a buildoff with ElRafa but i never finished so i'll finish it in this thread.


























I decided to redo the uptop so this is how it looks now.










Just gotta do the trunk setup and this one will be done next.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Smallz said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Started this one a while back for a buildoff with ElRafa but i never finished so i'll finish it in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


>


"Well i gotta give it to u Antonio.....u a true builder urself!"....lol. Thanks bro.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LIKE THE COLOR HOMIE VERY CLEAN!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm just glad to see you back at it bro!! :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm just glad to see you back at it bro!! :h5:


:thumbsup:x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Feels good to be building again too.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Then get back to work.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy shit your alive lol good to see you at it!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Smallz said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Started this one a while back for a buildoff with ElRafa but i never finished so i'll finish it in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammm homie I loved that it was a hard top vert. But both ways look good, the hardtop was better to me. Great job on that car man. looks real good.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that tre is nice!! whatcha got goin for the caddy?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Smallz said:


>


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> that tre is nice!! whatcha got goin for the caddy?!


Thnx. Some small graphics for the caddy. 



Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks Tonio!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice baldy coupediville you always stepping up the game


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Smallz said:


>


:wow: Out of retirement??? :cheesy: 

What color is this?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Like the color on the Caddy.... Good to see you building man...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finished this one a couple weeks ago but for got to post it here.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work.....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Nice work.....


x-2


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Love that trey... Almost look real


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice 63


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Fresh and clean.



Smallz said:


> Finished this one a couple weeks ago but for got to post it here.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:NICE 63 IMPALA MARCUS..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Badass tre bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I have it? :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been a while but here's something I just started working on again. 


























Black base. Paint when it cools off a little.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice:thumbsup:good to c u back at it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thnx Coast!


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Bad ass work smallz. I had ta go threw every page dog. Detail on your engines fukin sick


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Where do the two hoses from firewall go to?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Smallz said:


> Finished this one a couple weeks ago but for got to post it here.


This is 1 of my all time fav 63 ever.....I love this thing.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thnx guys. Got to paint this one today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Smallz said:


> Thnx guys. Got to paint this one today.


looking good marcus :thumbsup: cant wait to see what color u paint this hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thnx Frank. U can't see the color? Is it that dark?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Smallz said:


> Thnx Frank. U can't see the color? Is it that dark?


Is it blue or purple? :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's blue.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Smallz said:


> It's blue.


Oh ok it looks too dark but not that much but once u clear it the color will pop on it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah. After clear it'll lighten up a little.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Smallz said:


> Yeah. After clear it'll lighten up a little.


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to see you back bro


----------

